# 2009 Northeast Summer Rally - Gettysburg, Pa



## rdvholtwood

​*​**2009 Northeast Rally - Gettysburg, PA*​*Drummer Boy Campground*​*​*​*June 12-14, 2009*​​​​







​
​*OUTBACKER NE SUMMER RALLY T-SHIRTS FOR SALE!!*​*Please contact Clarkely if you are interested - I believe sales may be closed*​​Historic Gettysburg is one of America's _most significant_ attractions, and Drummer Boy Camping Resorts central location has made it the _premiere_ destination. Within minutes you can drive from your site to *Historic Civil War battlefields* where you will experience our country's most memorable battle.
​​Beverly from DB will be joining us to assist with anything we may need over the weekend. So, when you see Beverly, thank her for all the help she has provided in helping with reservations and coordinating our discounts! Thanks Beverly!!

If you have any questions you can contact Rick (rdvholtwood) or Mike (mikenkristipa). If you plan on attending, please post below and email us at *[email protected]**.* with # attending and contact info.


----------



## mikenkristipa

I'm in.........lol. I should have more information later today. Any suggestions or input is truely welcome

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## campfirenut

If this is a go, suggest getting the sites in the back, the sites up front are very noisy due to road traffic on RT 116.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood

campfirenut said:


> If this is a go, suggest getting the sites in the back, the sites up front are very noisy due to road traffic on RT 116.
> 
> Bob


Bob, thanks for the tip - I agree the sites in the back are bigger and nicer - and close to the water slide!


----------



## campfirenut

rdvholtwood said:


> If this is a go, suggest getting the sites in the back, the sites up front are very noisy due to road traffic on RT 116.
> 
> Bob


Bob, thanks for the tip - I agree the sites in the back are bigger and nicer - and close to the water slide!
[/quote]

We stayed at Hagerstown Md. Yogi Bears Campground over the summer and just recently at Drummer boy. I like Yogi Bears waterslides alot better then Drummer Boy. DB has only one slide and not that high but YB has two slides about four to five stories tall. JMO

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood

So campfirenut - are you in?


----------



## Joonbee

Interested. DW and I, plus 1 (DB) by then.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Joonbee said:


> Interested. DW and I, *plus 1 (DB)* by then.


Congrats in advance!


----------



## webeopelas

Interested.

Especially because I haven't been to Gettysburg yet.

Phil


----------



## mikenkristipa

Talked to Beverly at Drummer Boy today. We are looking at the June 5th to 7th weekend. Memorial Day falls on May 25th so this would be two weeks after that weekend. We will have the back pull thru sites and she is going to block 20 sites to start. I can tell you from experience with this campground - those who are interested need to book early. They will give us more sites if available as we need them.

More details to come, we are in the early stages of this so if anyone has any other suggestions feel free to chime in.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mikenkristipa

The DW just informed me that most kids will be in school or just ending school June 5-7. In case someone wants to make an extended weekend out of this trip (Gettysburg is tough to do in 2 days) I am going to move forward to June 12-14.

What would I do without her.

Mike


----------



## prevish gang

Would love to do it, but moving it forward takes it too close to the rally in Florida that we will be attending and knocks us out. Maybe next time.

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

I truly love Gettysburg. My grandmother's grandfather fought for the Army of the Potomac at Gettysburg and was wounded near the Peach Orchid on the second day of the battle. The third day of the battle he watched Pickett's charge up Seminary Ridge from Little Round Top.

Visiting Gettysburg is a moving experience. My first visit there we arrived at 8AM and by accident ( or was it intuition) drove to the site marking the start of the three day struggle. A beautiful May morning. Looking over the fields I could almost hear the shouts and sounds of battle.

I would love to attend this rally. But finances and distance of travel have made pulling our camper more than a couple hundred miles almost prohibitive.

Y'all take your time and enjoy one of our National treasures. Gettysburg is hallowed ground.

Dan


----------



## camping479

We may be interested, if it was a week or two later when our kids are out of school we would be more likely to go. We would make it a long weekend so we could cover more of the sights. Two days is definitely not enough, 3 or 4 is much better.

Mike


----------



## mikenkristipa

We did move back to the June12-14 weekend. Don't know if this helps. If you decide to go, when you make reservations you can stay loger or come in earlier if you like the Rally portion will be Friday, Sat and Sunday or as long as other Outbacker's are there. If an overwhelming majority tell us to move it back another week we probably can. I think Rick and I are pretty flexible with the scheduling. We are just waiting for a bunch of people to chime in to get an idea.

Thanks for the input and keep posted,

Mike


----------



## sparetime17935

We are interested too ....


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> Interested. DW and I, *plus 1 (DB)* by then.


Congrats in advance!








[/quote]

Thank you very much. We are looking forward to some very drastic and wonderful changes. Only a month to go. School will obviously not be an issue for us by then, but I have every other weekend off from work and I have not looked that far forward yet. Will keep you posted. Have not been to Gettysburg yet and are looking forward to that and definately enjoy fellow outbackers company. So combining the 2 is a no brainer.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood

Once we hear back from Drummer boy, we will let everyone know and you can begin calling to make reservations. The sooner the better. I will then post the information regarding the sites, etc on the original post.

Rick


----------



## zachsmom

I'm voting that we're interested. (DH is asleep so he doesn't get a vote until tomorrow..







)

We will finish school somewhere between 16 and 23 June, depending on the number of snow days we have to make up. BUT we are only about 2hrs (in good traffic) from Gettysburg so we would be fine to head up there Friday afternoon for the weekend.

We are going to Jellystone this coming weekend (gotta love the free night coupon from the dealer!) and may get a chance to go check out Drummer Boy.

I think June 12-14 is a good weekend, earlier is better than later, IMO. If we go later, the crowd will just be that much larger, both at the campground and at the battlefield.







The weekend of 6-8 would also work for us since it still gives us a weekend iat home between Memorial day weekend and the rally.

Also, June 14th is both Flag Day and the Army birthday - I don't know if they do anything special at the battleground but it might be worth checking.. Just did and they don't have their calendar set up yet. BUT they did a living history weekend that weekend in 2008, and the Summer Ranger Programs were in progress.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Lynne in MD said:


> I'm voting that we're interested. (DH is asleep so he doesn't get a vote until tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> We will finish school somewhere between 16 and 23 June, depending on the number of snow days we have to make up. BUT we are only about 2hrs (in good traffic) from Gettysburg so we would be fine to head up there Friday afternoon for the weekend.
> 
> We are going to Jellystone this coming weekend (gotta love the free night coupon from the dealer!) and may get a chance to go check out Drummer Boy.
> 
> I think June 12-14 is a good weekend, earlier is better than later, IMO. If we go later, the crowd will just be that much larger, both at the campground and at the battlefield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend of 6-8 would also work for us since it still gives us a weekend iat home between Memorial day weekend and the rally.
> 
> Also, June 14th is both Flag Day and the Army birthday - I don't know if they do anything special at the battleground but it might be worth checking.. Just did and they don't have their calendar set up yet. BUT they did a living history weekend that weekend in 2008, and the Summer Ranger Programs were in progress.


I noticed you had a diesel - how do you like it? We are still shopping (using our son's ram 1500 now) for a used truck...

Rick


----------



## shelty

We might be interested too. Been to Gettysburg, but never camped at DB Campground. Sounds like fun. Keep us posted! Thanks a lot.


----------



## rdvholtwood

shelty said:


> We might be interested too. Been to Gettysburg, but never camped at DB Campground. Sounds like fun. Keep us posted! Thanks a lot.


Will add you to the list - if somehting changes, please let us know!


----------



## rdvholtwood

webeopelas said:


> Interested.
> 
> Especially because I haven't been to Gettysburg yet.
> 
> Phil


Thanks for letting us know that you will not be attending.


----------



## wolfwood

Is this Father's Day weekend?

Oh, PLEASE say it isn't


----------



## mikenkristipa

No - Father's Day is the following weekend.


----------



## huntr70

Put us on the interested list also............

I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.

Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa

Great - rdvholtwood will add you - he is in charge of that.

Drummer Boy is a large campground, so I can't imagine they don't have somewhere that we can gather. In my information e-mail to Beverly (contact at DBCG) I did ask about that. I am going to contact her tomorrow to try to get more details. We haven't talked about food yet, but I figured we would do some sort of Pot Luck dinner on Saturday night. If there is enough interest we could contact someone down near Gettysburg about roasting a beast of some sort. We can get into that in the future.

I'm encouraged by the responses - suggestions - keep them coming - the more the merrier.


----------



## wolfwood

mikenkristipa said:


> No - Father's Day is the following weekend.

















(Thanks for arranging that for us!







)

Sooooo ... count us IN!


----------



## zachsmom

rdvholtwood said:


> I noticed you had a diesel - how do you like it? We are still shopping (using our son's ram 1500 now) for a used truck...
> 
> Rick


Rick, I sent you a PM, didn't want to hijack the thread...


----------



## rdvholtwood

huntr70 said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


We will check and see - I'm not sure, but, I am sure we will figure something out!


----------



## wolfwood

rdvholtwood said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


We will check and see - I'm not sure, but, I am sure we will figure something out![/quote]
_IF_ there isn't an inside space....picnic tables under EZ-ups work real well!


----------



## clarkely

We are interested.


----------



## rdvholtwood

For those interested, please pm me with the number attending and your phone number. DB has asked me to forward this info to them - they will then contact you and make reservations.

Rick


----------



## skippershe

Sounds like you are off to a great start with your rally plans!
Wish we lived just a tad closer


----------



## clarkely

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you are off to a great start with your rally plans!
> Wish we lived just a tad closer


That Truck needs a good cross country Haul.


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you are off to a great start with your rally plans!
> Wish we lived just a tad closer


Oh come on!!! I thought you needed a break-in drive !?


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like you are off to a great start with your rally plans!
> Wish we lived just a tad closer


Oh come on!!! I thought you needed a break-in drive !?
[/quote]

x2 on that! You can do it!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> For those interested, please pm me with the number attending and your phone number. DB has asked me to forward this info to them - they will then contact you and make reservations.
> 
> Rick


Please send info to [email protected] - Thanks!


----------



## DieselDave

We're interested in attending. When you say the 12th-14th, does that mean leaving the 14th, or staying through the night of the 14th and leaving the 15th?

David


----------



## mikenkristipa

You can stay as long as you want. When you PM your info to 'rdvholtwood' or make your reservations with the campground just let them know you want to come in early or leave later. My family will probably arrive Thursday June 11th and leave on Monday June 15th.

Look forward to seeing you,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

We have another outbacker joining - jjbridge!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Great!

I have a call in to Beverly, she hasn't called me back yet. I can imagine this time of year some of the CG people are taking some time off for some well deserved rest. I will be in Gettysburg this weekend, if I get a chance I may stop in to DB to check things out.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

Mike and I have been in contact with DB. The campground is asking that we get together a count by the *beginning of December* to reserve and also let us know if we qualify for a *discount.* _We are asking DB to hold 20 sites, but, we are *not sure how long* they will be holding them. This campground is popular, as it is close to Gettysburg, and fills fast!
_
So those out there that are thinking about it, *we need to know*!!!

*Please email me at **[email protected]** with your anticipated # and contact info or you may post here with any questions.....
*
Thanks!

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood




----------



## clarkely

I am emailing you our info..............I spoke with the wife...we have not called DB but i think we are in!!!

Can't Wait.Sounds Like Fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Bev from Drummer Boy campground has contacted me and asked to remind everyone that if, for any reason, you can't bring your outback







- that they have cabins and cottages available!


----------



## wolfwood

rdvholtwood said:


> Bev from Drummer Boy campground has contacted me and asked to remind everyone that if, for any reason, you can't bring your outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that they have cabins and cottages available!


GREAT idea, Rick!!! Maybe we can get some interest from the LEFT COAST ...... Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Bev from Drummer Boy campground has contacted me and asked to remind everyone that if, for any reason, you can't bring your outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that they have cabins and cottages available!


GREAT idea, Rick!!! Maybe we can get some interest from the LEFT COAST ...... Doug








[/quote]

We can only hope......


----------



## rdvholtwood

huntr70 said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> *Is there a pavilion* or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


Yes, I found out today that there is a pavillion that we can use...


----------



## clarkely

How Many people are we up to???


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hello All,

On my trip to Gettysburg this past weekend, we stopped by Drummer Boy on Friday. I met Beverly and she gave me some information. They do have a nice pavillion not to far from our sites that we have reserved. We can use it that weekend whenever we want to, we just have to let them know when we want to use it.

She told me that we would get a 10% discount if we have 15 or more sites reserved. I don't think that we will have a problem reaching that goal. We have 12 sites gauranteed already.

She has visited the website and will continue to check on us to see how things are going. Between myself and Rick we will keep her posted as well.

She also stated that if anyone is interested in any tourist information, they can call her at the campground. She would be happy to assist.

Talk to you soon,
Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> How Many people are we up to???


I believe the latest is 13 total - we need 15 to get a 10% discount.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Would like to put out to the group attending so far- ideas for raffles, activities, games, etc....

We still have some time yet before they release our sites to the public. So c'mon outbackers join us at the summer rally!


----------



## campfirenut

huntr70 said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


Steve, we stayed there this past October and the only pavilion we seen was at the building where they do the crafts and bingo. not a large pavilion but probably big enough.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood

campfirenut said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


Steve, we stayed there this past October and the only pavilion we seen was at the building where they do the crafts and bingo. not a large pavilion but probably big enough.

Bob

[/quote]

Bob, I think you are thininking of the area up front? The pavilion that we are using is towards the back.


----------



## mikenkristipa

There is an indoor recreation hall towards the front of the campground. If the weather is bad they said that with a FEE (not really interested in that FEE part) we could use. There is a small pavilion (probably 12 picnic tables under comfortably) on the main road heading back to the back sites. It sits back a little so if you are not looking for it you may not have seen it.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

For those still considering, I was told we have until March before they release our sites. I have not submitted any info to DB. I am planning on submitting the info sometime early next week. If you have expressed interest and there is a certain site that you would like, please send and email to 
[email protected] with your preference.

Rick


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> For those still considering, I was told we have until March before they release our sites. I have not submitted any info to DB. I am planning on submitting the info sometime early next week. If you have expressed interest and there is a certain site that you would like, please send and email to
> [email protected] with your preference.
> 
> Rick


DW says we are a GO!!

We will book this week.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> For those still considering, I was told we have until March before they release our sites. I have not submitted any info to DB. I am planning on submitting the info sometime early next week. If you have expressed interest and there is a certain site that you would like, please send and email to
> [email protected] with your preference.
> 
> Rick


DW says we are a GO!!

We will book this week.
[/quote]

Thanks!!









I have _submitted _a list of those attendees that have sent me their info. DB should be contacting you over the *next few weeks* to take your reservation.

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

*2009 Outback Rally​
Drummer Boy Campground​
Gettysburg, PA​*
*June 12-14, 2009​
[email protected]​​*Attending so far.....

1) mikenkristipa 
2) rdvholtwood
3) joonbee 
4) trandingup 
5) Lynne in MD 
6) shelty 
7) wolfwood
8) huntr70
9) clarkley
10) SOB friends/mikenkristapa
11) dieseldave
12) jjbridge

*Interested? Please post and let us know!!* 

Historic Gettysburg is one of America's most significant attractions, and 
Drummer Boy Camping Resort's central location has made it the premiere 
destination. Within minutes you can drive from your site to *Historic Civil 
War battlefields* where you will experience our country's most memorable battle

As a courtesy to the Outbackers group, Drummer Boy Campground has indicated 
that if we get enough reservations that they might be able to provide us a *discount
*on the amount for the weekend. We have currently requested that a minimum of 15 
campsites be blocked out for our group. These *campsites are easy pull throughs and 
all have full hook ups.
*
Thanks!

Rick (rdvholtwood) & Mike (mikenkristipa)
*
**

*


----------



## mikenkristipa

Now that the camper is away in it's winter sleep time, June seems so far away. Looks like we have a good group so far, looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing more families show up on the list. Hard to believe that our season is over. So sad, now I don't have an excuse to get things done around the house.

By the way Rick.....the post looks good.

Mike


----------



## sydmeg1012

I just forwarded my contact info to the address provided....count us in!


----------



## rdvholtwood

sydmeg1012 said:


> I just forwarded my contact info to the address provided....count us in!


Jerry, thanks for joining us!! Your information will be forwarded to Drummer Boy and they should be contacting you.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

We're in! Our first rally!!!!










We stayed at DB a few years ago while we were still in the pop up. Really nice clean place. I've got some pictures someplace. I'll have to find and post them.

Maybe we can see some of this:


----------



## wolfwood

Oh - - you're gonna find some, alright!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Acadia Hiker - *Thanks for joining us!!* We will forward you info to DB and _would_ love to see







those pictures!!


----------



## MrsHootbob

Hootbob clan is IN...Great timing Tori will be back from Florida by then and will be able to join us. Cant wait to meet everyone
and of course Cant wait to see Judi & Kathy again
Peggy


----------



## clarkely

I just got off the Phone with Bev @ Drummer Boy................We are Booked!!

We are in Site 307, its across the Isle from some of the Reserved sites......but in talking to bev @ DB...............she thought it would be perfect for us as it was a Large and roomy site







Thanks BEV!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Drummer Boy Rally attendees:

A list of those interested in attending has been sent to DB. It was my undestanding that DB was to be contacting you regarding your reservations. If you prefer, you may call them directly @ 800-293-2808 & ask for Beverly.

The following sites are being held for the rally: *314-323; 328-337. *


----------



## rdvholtwood

-* Great News!* - Drummer Boy called today and mentioned they are giving us a *15% discount*, as opposed, to the 10% originally proposed. Thanks!! Drummer Boy.


----------



## wolfwood

rdvholtwood said:


> -* Great News!* - Drummer Boy called today and mentioned they are giving us a *15% discount*, as opposed, to the 10% originally proposed. Thanks!! Drummer Boy.


That's awesome, Rick!! Good job!


----------



## rdvholtwood

.......also those wanting to *extend your stay* during the rally, Drummer Boy has indicated that they will give you a* 50% discount*. I believe some of you may have been thinking about this.

Rick


----------



## wolfwood

*50% ???? * WOW!!! We're up for that!!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hey Rick,

The 50% off, I assuming that is only for the days other than Friday and Saturday, Correct?

That is awesome no matter which way it is. We are planning to go either Wed or Thursday. It all depends on the DW and DD's work/school schedule.


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> The 50% off, I assuming that is *only for the days other than Friday and Saturday*, *Correct?
> *
> That is awesome no matter which way it is. We are planning to go either Wed or Thursday. It all depends on the DW and DD's work/school schedule.


Mike, that is correct, this is *only* for the extra days that you stay.


----------



## rdvholtwood

For reservations - please *wait* for Drummer Boy to contact you. *The sites that we are receiving the 15% discount on - are sites 314 - 323 & 328 - 338 only.

*Drummer Boy is ending their season, & along with the Holiday approaching, may not get back to you until sometime afterwards.

If you have any questions regarding sites, etc., please email me at [email protected]


----------



## willie226

The Willie Family is in I look forward to meet you all


----------



## rdvholtwood

willie226 said:


> The Willie Family is in I look forward to meet you all


Willie - Thanks for joining us - let us know when DB gets back to you with your site#


----------



## sparetime17935

Called Beverly today , We will be in site 319 . My emails kept getting returned . See Yas .


----------



## rdvholtwood

tradingup said:


> Called Beverly today , We will be in site 319 . My emails kept getting returned . See Yas .


Our comcast mail is down - please PM me until it gets fixed. Thanks


----------



## mikenkristipa

We are booked and ready to go. Site 306. Look forward to meeting everyone. Have a Happy and Safe Holiday.

Mike M


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> We are booked and ready to go. Site 306. Look forward to meeting everyone. Have a Happy and Safe Holiday.
> 
> Mike M


Thanks Mike!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Since we are starting the booking, I thought I would add the list, *please copy and paste* when you find out which site you will be in.

*Site Outbacker
*
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
314 
315
316
317
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> We are booked and ready to go. Site 306. Look forward to meeting everyone. Have a Happy and Safe Holiday.
> 
> Mike M


Well Hello Neighbor


----------



## sydmeg1012

Just got off the phone with Beverly, we're in site 314. Here's the updated list:

Site Outbacker

306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Put us on the interested list also............
> 
> I don't see a problem with the dates so far, but you never know.
> 
> Is there a pavilion or common area that is close to the sites at Drummer Boy that we can use for a potluck?
> 
> Steve


We will check and see - I'm not sure, but, I am sure we will figure something out![/quote]
_IF_ there isn't an inside space....picnic tables under EZ-ups work real well!

[/quote]

Does anyone attending have any EZ-ups? Just thinking ahead - the pavillion is near, but, if we have a big enough area in one of the sites we could just setup there.


----------



## wolfwood

We've got one, Rick!


----------



## sparetime17935

Yes we have one . Not very "easy up" anymore , but it works . It was used hard with the RV .


----------



## huntr70

We have one also.

Leon (Kernfour) also has a 12 x 20 tent we use often for just such a thing.

Steve


----------



## clarkely

We have one as well we can bring


----------



## rdvholtwood

Wow! Thanks everyone - how many do you think we will need?


----------



## mikenkristipa

My SOB friends (Brett and Ann Levan - Jayco Greyhawk Class C Motorhome) have booked their site for the Rally. They will be in site 318 - listed below.

306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

My sister & BIL may be joining us, too. They will be in the market for a camper soon and they REALLY like the Outback, so they're looking forward to the chance to see so many different models together at one time. They're likely to stay in one of the cabins this time, tho' (and have their meals with us) as they've just adopted a 5y/o and we're all thinking that would give them a little more space of their own...and neither of them are campers. In fact, my sister's idea of roughing it is staying in a hotel rather than in her own home.....







I'll know more about their plans when they're here for a visit the week after Christmas.....


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> My sister & BIL may be joining us, too. They will be in the market for a camper soon and they REALLY like the Outback, so they're looking forward to the chance to see so many different models together at one time. They're likely to stay in one of the cabins this time, tho' (and have their meals with us) as they've just adopted a 5y/o and we're all thinking that would give them a little more space of their own...and neither of them are campers. In fact, my sister's idea of roughing it is staying in a hotel rather than in her own home.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll know more about their plans when they're here for a visit the week after Christmas.....


You may want to call DB and check on the cabin availability.


----------



## wolfwood

rdvholtwood said:


> My sister & BIL may be joining us, too. They will be in the market for a camper soon and they REALLY like the Outback, so they're looking forward to the chance to see so many different models together at one time. They're likely to stay in one of the cabins this time, tho' (and have their meals with us) as they've just adopted a 5y/o and we're all thinking that would give them a little more space of their own...and neither of them are campers. In fact, my sister's idea of roughing it is staying in a hotel rather than in her own home.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll know more about their plans when they're here for a visit the week after Christmas.....


You may want to call DB and check on the cabin availability.
[/quote]
Won't even know if they definitely want to join us until after Christmas - - - at which time THEY will call and find out (hey! How better to learn the ropes?)


----------



## huntr70

Called today and we are reserved.................site 323.

Steve

306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> My sister & BIL may be joining us, too. They will be in the market for a camper soon and they REALLY like the Outback, so they're looking forward to the chance to see so many different models together at one time. They're likely to stay in one of the cabins this time, tho' (and have their meals with us) as they've just adopted a 5y/o and we're all thinking that would give them a little more space of their own...and neither of them are campers. In fact, my sister's idea of roughing it is staying in a hotel rather than in her own home.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll know more about their plans when they're here for a visit the week after Christmas.....


You may want to call DB and check on the cabin availability.
[/quote]
Won't even know if they definitely want to join us until after Christmas - - - at which time THEY will call and find out (hey! How better to learn the ropes?)
[/quote]

DB confirmed a *15% discount* on cabins for the outbackers group.


----------



## Joonbee

Were in, reserved today. Thanks again Rick for all the efforts with DB.

Jim

306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338


----------



## mikenkristipa

Joonbee, welcome and here is an updated list moving my SOB friends to 305. This opens up 318. Thanks Rick for opening up the back-in row.

Looks like we have a good group, can't wait to meet everyone.

Have a Safe and Happy Holiday!

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335
336
337
338


----------



## rdvholtwood

DB has agreed to provide the discount for the back in sites. These sites will only be held until end of January.


----------



## ShoeyCampers

DB confirmed a *15% discount* on cabins for the outbackers group.
[/quote]

My husband and I would like to join, we are friends of Huntr70. We will be calling in our reservation next week. Is that ok? 
Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood

ShoeyCampers said:


> DB confirmed a *15% discount* on cabins for the outbackers group.





> My husband and I would like to join, we are friends of Huntr70. We will be calling in our reservation next week. Is that ok?
> Thanks!


That is fine if you call in next week..when you call - ask for Beverly and let her know you are with the Outbackers group. After you make your reservation, please let us know where you will be!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Welcome!

If you want to be close to huntr70 - 337 & 338 are across from them. You can request those sites if you want. 322 next to huntr70 is already booked. If you have any questions you can just post here or PM rdvholtwood or myself direct. Glad you could join us - should be a great time.

At some point we will talk about what we are going to do for a get together meal on Saturday night and some kids activities. Any input on a "Pot Luck" dinner or kids activities would be welcome. We have plenty of time but never too early to get ideas.

Hope everyone has a great New Years!!

We are.........Penn State, Beat USC!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you want to be close to huntr70 - 337 & 338 are across from them. You can request those sites if you want. 322 next to huntr70 is already booked. If you have any questions you can just post here *or PM rdvholtwood or myself direct*. Glad you could join us - should be a great time.
> 
> At some point we will talk about what we are going to do for a get together meal on Saturday night and some kids activities. Any input on a "Pot Luck" dinner or kids activities would be welcome. We have plenty of time but never too early to get ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great New Years!!
> 
> We are.........Penn State, Beat USC!
> 
> Mike


Please send ALL correspondence to *[email protected]* to avoid any loss of information.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Thurston

Just called today, we are in sites 335 thru 338.

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks for joining us Thurston, Kernfour, Howells, and Bogers! Look forward to meeting you at the rally!

Rick


----------



## MaeJae

Thurston said:


> Just called today, we are in sites 335 thru 338.
> 
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 312 joonbee
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315
> 316
> 317
> 318
> 319 tradingup
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 323 huntr70
> 
> 328
> 329
> 330 willie226
> 331
> 332
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers


We will be joining the Rally!!!








I just booked site 321!!!!!

Can't wait!

MaeJae :sun_smiley


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> We will be joining the Rally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked site 321!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> MaeJae :sun_smiley


YAHOO!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

Oooooooohhhhhhh.....Gettysburg may will _never_ be the same ....


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> We will be joining the Rally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked site 321!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> MaeJae :sun_smiley


YAHOO!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

Oooooooohhhhhhh.....Gettysburg may will _never_ be the same ....






















[/quote]

We are VERY excited to be coming..

But,

what _ever_ do you mean by Gettysburg will never be the same???

.

.


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> We will be joining the Rally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked site 321!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> MaeJae :sun_smiley


YAHOO!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

Oooooooohhhhhhh.....Gettysburg may will _never_ be the same ....






















[/quote]

We are VERY excited to be coming..

But,

what _ever_ do you mean by Gettysburg will never be the same???

.

.











[/quote]

That there is funny!!


----------



## Joonbee

MaeJae said:


> Just called today, we are in sites 335 thru 338.
> 
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 312 joonbee
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315
> 316
> 317
> 318
> 319 tradingup
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 323 huntr70
> 
> 328
> 329
> 330 willie226
> 331
> 332
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers


We will be joining the Rally!!!








I just booked site 321!!!!!

Can't wait!

MaeJae :sun_smiley

[/quote]

Welcome, That is awesome. Certainly makes you a contestant for longest distance traveled.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

Joonbee said:


> Welcome, That is awesome. Certainly makes you a contestant for longest distance traveled.
> 
> Jim


*Sweet!








*
Maybe some other Michiganders could jump on the "Rally Wagon"???


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> Welcome, That is awesome. Certainly makes you a contestant for longest distance traveled.
> 
> Jim


*Sweet!








*
Maybe some other Michiganders could jump on the "Rally Wagon"???
[/quote]

That would be cool............I said to my wife....how cool..........It will be neat to to see who travels the furthest ...............maybe a " left coaster" will come


----------



## clarkely

Hello All!!!

I have been Collaborating with Rick (Rvholtwood)

On some ideas..........And we have a









A T-Shirt/Craft

A Rally T-Shirt with the option of a Tye dye activity in which we can Tye Dye them Red/White/Blue (ties into The History of Gettysburg and makes a Great 4th of July T-Shirt)
Or if a Tye Dye is "not for you" simply don't participate in the "Tye Dye" and you still have a nice White T-shirt........can never have to many of them









Front









and The Back









This is idea is not "set in Stone" yet..............but i have begun to Chisel Away







and







is starting!!!

But i am open for ideas/input (in regards to the T-shirt)







But get any input to me soon!!!

I want to finalize them as they are or Tweak the Idea and get orders compiled in the next couple months.

Please do not send or post "your order Yet"..........i want to give a chance for any tweaking that may be necessary......

And then I will Post and Email all attendee's and ask them for their interest with a ball park per shirt figure...........get the totals and see how good a price we can get them for, I will try to make sure we get a QUALITY Shirt..........I like a nice T-shirt not a paper thin one







and then Take Final orders and Payments.

I look forward to hearing from you all,
Clarke


----------



## mikenkristipa

What a great idea! The only thing I would tweak on the shirt is to include the date. But looks great! The other idea I have, and this may complicate things a little to much, would be to put individual domain names on the front. Kinda like the stickers that we put on our OB's.

Can't wait to meet everyone, It's only January, I'm sure some more will jump on the NE Rally Bandwagon.

Mike


----------



## Joonbee

That is a great idea. My first tweaking thought was the date and possibly the campground also. The domain names will be tough because of the silk screening, but would be a good idea.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

I will re-look at the date............it started looking cluttered when i put the month and day on it.............

Drummer boy should pay us for the advertising







of putting their name on it............i really did not want to there or ask them for permission. The campground is very Nice, and we liked it very much.............but never got a Fuzzy feeling from the staff........which you would hope you would have at a "more Expensive" place...........IMO

That being said...............i did try putting the name on it (as well as the dates) when i initially started playing around with designs on it. I felt it was more important to get the "2009 NE Rally" on it and the "Gettysburg, Pa" on it than the exact date or "drummer boy" name..............again this was my opinion/conclusion when exploring different designs, it just started looking very cluttered.

I will retry some ideas............if you have some layout ideas that would make it "less cluttered" with added information...............please let me know.

Thanks,
Clarke

Ps. keep in mind that Large Text will show better for the people that choose the Tye-Dye option.......


----------



## clarkely

I would love to personalize them with domain names...........even as an embroidered on the front and the back Screened..........but when i looked at that on the front it was either get rid of the 2009 NE Rally above the outbackers.com or do the name..........but both made it look cluttered again..........

I would be Very willing to look at taking the 2009 NE Rally off the front and going embroidered on the front.........but it will add some cost i am sure..........for a couple this might be the way to go............may get expensive for larger families.........

I would be up for either way......but one or the other........


----------



## wolfwood

The tiedye idea is great! (We don't like _white_ T-shirts)

Alternatively, could your process handle photo printing? Maybe a 20% or 30% opacity....like a watermark....behind the lettering? I have a few of the battlegrounds (sorry - nothing exciting like monuments, soldiers, etc.). I also have a variety of US flag photos.

If you're interested, I'll post some photos. Maybe the kids' Ts could be tiedyed and the adult's Ts have a photo ??? Just an idea....


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> The tiedye idea is great! (We don't like _white_ T-shirts)
> 
> Alternatively, could your process handle photo printing? Maybe a 20% or 30% opacity....like a watermark....behind the lettering? I have a few of the battlegrounds (sorry - nothing exciting like monuments, soldiers, etc.). I also have a variety of US flag photos.
> 
> If you're interested, I'll post some photos. Maybe the kids' Ts could be tiedyed and the adult's Ts have a photo ??? Just an idea....


I love the Idea............I am in the Woodworking business..............and i really do not know what the costs or "process" is as i have not ordered any Apparel with a photo on it before...........I get hats, shirts, coats and "what nots" often as things to give my employees and customers...........but i will check it out and how it relates as far as getting order/quantity and what not.

I personally wanted to try to keep it to one shirt Design option, I know getting the printing on different color shirts does not cost much more if anything.........so we can always offer a Red or Light Blue shirt with the same printing or embroidering.

It keeps cost down to have a quantity of shirts (generally regardless of color) as long as they all get the same "treatment", In my experience..........

Definitely worth a look...................how do you feel about the date, drummerboy being on it or off of it in regards to clutter?? as discussed above.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> The tiedye idea is great! (We don't like _white_ T-shirts)
> 
> Alternatively, could your process handle photo printing? Maybe a 20% or 30% opacity....like a watermark....behind the lettering? I have a few of the battlegrounds (sorry - nothing exciting like monuments, soldiers, etc.). I also have a variety of US flag photos.
> 
> If you're interested, I'll post some photos. Maybe the kids' Ts could be tiedyed and the adult's Ts have a photo ??? Just an idea....


I love the Idea............I am in the Woodworking business..............and i really do not know what the costs or "process" is as i have not ordered any Apparel with a photo on it before...........I get hats, shirts, coats and "what nots" often as things to give my employees and customers...........but i will check it out and how it relates as far as getting order/quantity and what not.

I personally wanted to try to keep it to one shirt Design option, I know getting the printing on different color shirts does not cost much more if anything.........so we can always offer a Red or Light Blue shirt with the same printing or embroidering.

It keeps cost down to have a quantity of shirts (generally regardless of color) as long as they all get the same "treatment", In my experience..........

Definitely worth a look...................how do you feel about the date, drummerboy being on it or off of it in regards to clutter?? as discussed above.
[/quote]

I am no shirt expert, but, if we start having too many designs the cost may run up. I vote we stick to a simple design with a few colors. Thanks for helping with this Clarke!!


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> ...how do you feel about the date, drummerboy being on it or off of it in regards to clutter?? as discussed above.


The design looks fine to me, as is. But - if you wanted to add the actual dates - both the front & back say "2009 NE Rally" ... either one could show the dates instead. As for the name of the CG - to us, that's incidental information .... we'll be there to see the OUTBACKERS (and Gettysburg) and _THAT_ is already reflected in your design.

On the 'technical side' of things, _IF_ you decide to use the DB name, be sure to get permission from the CG, first. Also, (1) I presume Doug has ok'd the use of the "Outbacker" logo (he owns it) and (2) be sure that little TM is on the Outbacker logo (like at the top of this page).... it *is* a registered trademark and that's the correct way to display it (sorry - you can take me out of work but can't take the work out of me....







)


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> ...how do you feel about the date, drummerboy being on it or off of it in regards to clutter?? as discussed above.


The design looks fine to me, as is. But - if you wanted to add the actual dates - both the front & back say "2009 NE Rally" ... either one could show the dates instead. As for the name of the CG - to us, that's incidental information .... we'll be there to see the OUTBACKERS (and Gettysburg) and _THAT_ is already reflected in your design.

On the 'technical side' of things, _IF_ you decide to use the DB name, be sure to get permission from the CG, first. Also, (1) I presume Doug has ok'd the use of the "Outbacker" logo (he owns it) and (2) be sure that little TM is on the Outbacker logo (like at the top of this page).... it *is* a registered trademark and that's the correct way to display it (sorry - you can take me out of work but can't take the work out of me....







)

[/quote]

Thanks Judi - Doug has been contacted and I contacted DB today - waiting on reply back. I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> ...how do you feel about the date, drummerboy being on it or off of it in regards to clutter?? as discussed above.


The design looks fine to me, as is. But - if you wanted to add the actual dates - both the front & back say "2009 NE Rally" ... either one could show the dates instead. As for the name of the CG - to us, that's incidental information .... we'll be there to see the OUTBACKERS (and Gettysburg) and _THAT_ is already reflected in your design.

On the 'technical side' of things, _IF_ you decide to use the DB name, be sure to get permission from the CG, first. Also, (1) I presume Doug has ok'd the use of the "Outbacker" logo (he owns it) and (2) be sure that little TM is on the Outbacker logo (like at the top of this page).... it *is* a registered trademark and that's the correct way to display it (sorry - you can take me out of work but can't take the work out of me....







)
[/quote]

Agreed 100%!!

As a Business owner...............i am sensitive to that as well............I felt it was not a problem with Doug.........But it is "his baby", and i would not think of using it with out permission.

In the case of Drummer boy, I really do not care to even go down that road as I personally do not feel it is necessary, i agree outbackers/gettysburg is what is needed.........But i am looking at some ideas/designs with different Text......and i will post, gather feedback and move forward







.......and i do not like, in my business, to promote another company on "something I am Doing" unless they want to contribute to it...........i didn't want to go down the road..........cause i didn't want to mix my business mind into my enjoyable relaxing Camping


----------



## PDX_Doug

If I might butt in...









A couple of things to keep in mind as you finalize the design for the shirts. You will have three basic costs involved, and each needs consideration.

1. The shirts themselves. There are many qualities and types available, and obviously you will pay more for better shirts. Quantity can make a difference in cost, but it's unlikely you will get much if any discount on the numbers you are going to be talking about. When we did the Outbacker shirts, we had to order about 400 shirts to get a significant break in price.

2. Number of colors used. Basically, each color counts as another run for the shirts. Two colors will cost twice as much as one, three colors three times as much, and so on. Bottom line, use your colors wisely!

3. Screen production. The printer will need to create a separate screen for each color and graphic used. As I recall, when we did the Outbacker shirts it ran about $70/screen. As the shirts are suggested now, you will have two screens (one for the front, one for the back). One thing you will want to keep in mind here is the difference in shirt sizes. You do not want to have to make separate screens for each size of shirt. The ideal will be to come up with a single graphic (per side) that will work well for everything from your smallest to your largest shirt. That takes a little thought to do well, but cost wise - again considering the limited quantities involved - it will make all the difference.

4. As an alternative to the traditional silk screening process, there are options these days for photo transfers (even if it is line art and not a photo). This would be well worth looking into as the transfers are computer generated and thus can be re-sized on an individual basis at no additional cost, and using multiple colors is less of an added expense. The downside is durability. I'm told there are some very durable options out there, but there are also some really bad products. If you want to go this route, I would still recommend going with a commercial supplier, and avoid the 'Mall Vendors'. You might also want to contact BigBadBrain on this. He did sweatshirts in this manner for a PNW Outbackers rally about four years ago, and ours are holding up very well. They're getting a little faded, but no cracking or peeling that I have noticed.

Finally, Rick and Clarke each contacted me about using the name and logo, and have permission to use the logo and brand. I appreciate their taking the time to ask. Thank you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely

Some T-Shirt Ideas for your consideration.
Option of tye-dye as an activity seems to be well received...........so that will stay.

Feedback appreciated


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> Agreed 100%!!
> 
> As a Business owner...............i am sensitive to that as well............I felt it was not a problem with Doug.........But it is "his baby", and i would not think of using it with out permission.
> 
> In the case of Drummer boy, I really do not care to even go down that road as I personally do not feel it is necessary, i agree outbackers/gettysburg is what is needed.........But i am looking at some ideas/designs with different Text......and i will post, gather feedback and move forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......and i do not like, in my business, to promote another company on "something I am Doing" unless they want to contribute to it...........i didn't want to go down the road..........cause i didn't want to mix my business mind into my enjoyable relaxing Camping












As for the OB logo: Yes, Doug's 'OK' is likely for this kind of use ... with the courtesy of a request.


----------



## wolfwood

My vote is YES to Option 2 and NAY to Option 3.

(sorry - looks like Doug & I were previously posting at the same time







)


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> My vote is YES to Option 2 and NAY to Option 3.
> 
> (sorry - looks like Doug & I were previously posting at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


x2 - I have put a call into DB to ask about using their logo - I would like to suggest that we do put this on the shirt - my suggestion would be the logo go on the front above the "2009 Rally"


----------



## clarkely

I like 1 and 2.......definitely don't like 3 either.........but i want to try all ideas with in reason.

I will not be using a "Mall" Vendor. I will be using a local Reputable Shirt guy, who has been in business fo rgenerations.......I am not penny wise and dollar foolish. They will be good Quality..........I will see to it


----------



## mikenkristipa

I actually prefer #1. I think the date does clutter it up too much. #1 is simple and to the point. Whatever you decide count me in. My daughter will love the ty-die, so she is in also.

Thanks for your effort, this will be a lot of fun.

Mike


----------



## Bennitt5

clarkely said:


> Some T-Shirt Ideas for your consideration.
> Option of tye-dye as an activity seems to be well received...........so that will stay.
> I will explore the availability of different colors as well.
> Front is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Back Option 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated


----------



## rdvholtwood

Another Outbacker joining the rally! galinwalt in site 315 - Welcome to the Outbackers!!

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers


----------



## rdvholtwood

Another Outbacker joining the rally! bennitt5 in site 331 - also - received a PM & they are voting for *option #2 *on the rally shirts. Welcome aboard bennitt5!!

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331 bennitt5 
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers

*For those still thinking about joining, we are in the process of getting more sites - so please sign up!!*


----------



## Joonbee

Im thinking #2 also. Rally on front, date and place on the back is a good combination. Thanks for all the hard work Clarkely.

Jim


----------



## sparetime17935

We like Option 1 too . See yas later . Dean .


----------



## MaeJae

I like 2...

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely

Shirt Summary.
Shirt option 
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa #1
307 clarkely #1
312 joonbee #2
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318
319 tradingup #1
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae #2
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331 bennitt5 #2
332
333 rdvholtwood #2
334 wolfwood #2
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers


----------



## sydmeg1012

Put us down for #1


----------



## clarkely

Shirt Summary.
Shirt option 
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa #1
307 clarkely #1
312 joonbee #2
314 sydmeg1012 #1
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318
319 tradingup #1
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae #2
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331 bennitt5 #2
332
333 rdvholtwood #2
334 wolfwood #2
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers

Its a neck & neck battle for which design to go with







.......do i get to count total family members into the equation


----------



## mikenkristipa

Site 305 votes for #1.....FYI

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Shirt Summary.
Shirt option
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa #1
306 mikenkristipa #1
307 clarkely #1
312 joonbee #2
314 sydmeg1012 #1
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318
319 tradingup #1
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae #2
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331 bennitt5 #2
332
333 rdvholtwood #2
334 wolfwood #2
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers

All tied up..........







tie breaker would go to my DW's choice







in case shes on here reading this


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> My vote is YES to Option 2 and NAY to Option 3.
> 
> (sorry - looks like Doug & I were previously posting at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


x2 - I* have put a call into DB to ask about using their logo* - I would like to suggest that we do put this on the shirt - my suggestion would be the logo go on the front above the "2009 Rally"
[/quote]

After thinking it over, I like *option #1* better with the "2009 NE Rally" on the back.

BTW - Drummber Boy got back to me today and said *we have their permission to* use their logo on the shirt.


----------



## clarkely

Shirt Summary.
Shirt option
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa #1
306 mikenkristipa #1
307 clarkely #1
312 joonbee #2
314 sydmeg1012 #1
315 gailnwalt
316
317
318
319 tradingup #1
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae #2
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331 bennitt5 #2
332
333 rdvholtwood #1
334 wolfwood #2
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers

#1 is in the lead







................Rick has flipped his vote.........Rick "Is that your Final Answer" (I love that line from Who Wants to Be a Millionaire"


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all,

I just heard from my sister & BIL. They, and their new 5 yr old, will be joining us in Cabin #22. YEAH!!!!! This will be her first camping experience since she was a young girl at Girl Scout camp for 2 weeks. I never could get enough of summer camp ... she'd had more than enough after the 1st day!







I have no idea if he has any camping experience - outside of Iraq









I know you'll all welcome them!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Great News Judi! I've included them in our growing list!

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 willie226
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

We have added more sites for the rally - *sites 301 - 305, 308, 310, 311* - these are *NOT* pull through, but, back-in sites. Also, we have sites *340 - 348 *which are pull - through. All added sites have full hookups.

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> We have added more sites for the rally - *sites 301 - 305, 308, 310, 311* - these are *NOT* pull through, but, back-in sites. Also, we have sites *340 - 348 *which are pull - through. All added sites have full hookups.
> 
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 312 joonbee
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315
> 316
> 317
> 318
> 319 tradingup
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 323 huntr70
> 
> 328
> 329
> 330
> 331
> 332
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


Awesome!!!
There a lot of People, in a close proximity, that area not signed up yet...........I think they had like over 5o sites filled at the fall rally at Spring Gulch.......

Hopefully these extra sites will appeal to some family's that might want to come and get sites next to each other.....Hopefully it will all Fill up


----------



## HootBob

We are in
Drummer Boy has put us in site 330

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> We are in
> Drummer Boy has put us in site 330
> 
> Don


*YAHOO!!*

See you in June!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

List is updated with HootBob's info.....

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## tdvffjohn

List is updated with tdvffjohn's info.....

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## wolfwood

That's AWESOME, John!! Can't wait to see you again. _This_ time, we'll just have to make a point to sit and talk for more than 10 min in a crowd


----------



## RizFam

Hey Everybody,

I booked site 332 for RizFam & Camping Loser ....








I tried to update the list, but I am on my phone & it is not
allowing me to do so.... Sorry!

Looking forward to seeing all my friends 
& making some 'New' ones ...Yay









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I booked site 332 for RizFam & Camping Loser ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to update the list, but I am on my phone & it is not
> allowing me to do so.... Sorry!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all my friends
> & making some 'New' ones ...Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I booked site 332 for RizFam & Camping Loser ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to update the list, but I am on my phone & it is not
> allowing me to do so.... Sorry!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all my friends
> & making some 'New' ones ...Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami














































[/quote]

Thank You Wolfie .... You just made my day !!


----------



## rdvholtwood

List is updated with Rizfam's info.....Awesome! Thank you for both - Rizfam (Tami) and tdvfjohn (John) for joining us!!

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323 huntr70

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

A note to all attendees - Originally, DB had indicated that they would call you once all the information was collected for those attending. However, for reasons unknown to me, I don't know why they haven't called. With that said, for those that have indicated an interest, please call them when you can to book you site. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I booked site 332 for RizFam & Camping Loser ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to update the list, but I am on my phone & it is not
> allowing me to do so.... Sorry!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all my friends
> & making some 'New' ones ...Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami














































[/quote]

Thank You Wolfie .... You just made my day !!








[/quote]

Yay!!!!









Gettysburg will never be the same!


We can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Camping Loser

MJ,

That picture is just too funny. I can't help but stare at it. I look so happy to be there.
And that gypsy on the back . . . LOL every time we see it.
I think you should end all your posts with it! (just kidding).
We won't be taking the Harley this time though.
PS. do you know where I can find an Abe Lincoln hat for that weekend?

xo, John


----------



## Joonbee

Thats awesome. So glad to see you guys have booked. Can't wait to see you all again and you can meet the REST of the family.

Jim


----------



## RizFam

> MaeJae:
> Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettysburg will never be the same!




MaeJae you are just too funny girl!











> Thats awesome. So glad to see you guys have booked. Can't wait to see you all again and you can meet the REST of the family.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim,
I am really looking forward to it. I am also excited to meet our newest lil Outbacker, Baby James.








Hope everyone is well!

Tami


----------



## rdvholtwood

A friendly bump!!


----------



## huntr70

Sorry to say, plans have changed for this year, and we will not make the Rally.....









I have called and cancelled the site, so 323 is open again.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Sorry to say, plans have changed for this year, and we will not make the Rally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have called and cancelled the site, so 323 is open again.
> 
> Steve


AAAAAAA ......... Major Bummer


----------



## MaeJae

huntr70 said:


> Sorry to say, plans have changed for this year, and we will not make the Rally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have called and *cancelled* the site, so 323 is open again.
> 
> Steve












Sorry to hear that.


----------



## rdvholtwood

MaeJae said:


> Sorry to say, plans have changed for this year, and we will not make the Rally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have called and *cancelled* the site, so 323 is open again.
> 
> Steve












Sorry to hear that.
[/quote]

x2 - if your plans change - we'll be there!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

That's a shame!

We'll catch up with you at another campgound somewhere.

Happy camping!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

I just received an email from another guest who is traveling from afar to join us....stay tuned!!


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> Sorry to say, plans have changed for this year, and we will not make the Rally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have called and *cancelled* the site, so 323 is open again.
> 
> Steve












Sorry to hear that.
[/quote]

x2 - if your plans change - we'll be there!!
[/quote]

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## bradnjess

rdvholtwood said:


> I just received an email from another guest who is traveling from afar to join us....stay tuned!!


I'm guessing this is us!








We're in!! We've been hoping school and the kids recital schedules would work out and it seems they have.








We'll be in Site #311. We look forward to meeting everone, this is our first rally....can't wait!

Brad

Here's an updated list with our info:

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Joonbee

bradnjess said:


> I just received an email from another guest who is traveling from afar to join us....stay tuned!!


I'm guessing this is us!








We're in!! We've been hoping school and the kids recital schedules would work out and it seems they have.








We'll be in Site #311. We look forward to meeting everone, this is our first rally....can't wait!

Brad

Here's an updated list with our info:

305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells 
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL
[/quote]

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome aboard Brad!!


----------



## bradnjess

Thanks, we're really looking forward to it. Now I need one of those count down clocks for my sig.









Brad


----------



## Holmes On The Road

We are new the whole RVing experience as we just bought our Outback 30RLS last August, and are also new to this site.

From what I read in this post so far, this event is certainly of interest to us. I think we would be looking at an 8 - 9 hour drive down. We would probably plan to arrive Thursday and leave Monday.

Please pardon our ignorance for being Newbies. We are wondering if someone might be able to tell us what the typical schedule of events at a rally such as this would be?

Roger


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hello! Welcome to the site and welcome to RVing!

We haven't finalized anything except that we are having the Rally at Drummer Boy Campground on June 12-14th. The main thing that we have a rally like this for is so that we can meet new people that have a shared interest in what we love to do (RVing) and what we love to do RVing in (Our Outback's). We are very accepting of anyone that loves to RV, and we welcome friends that do not own Outback trailers (Called SOB's, Some Other Brand) to the website or at rally's.

I do know this:
1. We will co-ordinate a "Pot-Luck" style dinner on Saturday Night. Sometime between now and then we will post a list for people to bring some typw of food item. I can tell you that everytime I have participated in a "Pot-Luck", the food is very diverse and excellent.
2. On Saturday, we will have some type of kids activity (or one, or two) There was discussions of ty-dying t-shirts. 
3. The historical aspect of Gettysburg and all that has to offer with tours and sight-seeing should be great. You will have an opportunity to go along with fellow Outbacker's or by yourselves if you like.

This is my first rally, so I'm not sure what to expect. I know that my family and I am looking forward to meeting a lot of interesting people that love to camp and get away.

If you are traveling that far, there is plenty to do in the area and at the campground. C'mon down earlier or stay later. I think we are going to be down Wed night or Thursday morning. (DW is up in the air with work)

Hope this helps and hope to see you there,

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Holmes On The Road said:


> We are new the whole RVing experience as we just bought our Outback 30RLS last August, and are also new to this site.
> 
> From what I read in this post so far, this event is certainly of interest to us. I think we would be looking at an 8 - 9 hour drive down. We would probably plan to arrive Thursday and leave Monday.
> 
> Please pardon our ignorance for being Newbies. We are wondering if someone might be able to tell us what the typical schedule of events at a rally such as this would be?
> 
> Roger


Welcome!! and come on down...........there is a lot of history to see at Gettysburg!!

There will be T-shirt Tye-Dying on saturday as a craft for the kids.........
I have not been to a "Rally" either...........new to outbackers (last year) but not new to Rv'ing

Rick (rvholtwood) will get some activities coordinated for sure!!

There is also a nice pool and slide there.........

And of course I will be partaking in one of my favorite camping activities







around the campfire and laughing and telling stories over a couple or several Cold Ones









I wish we could be there Earlier...............our Childrens teachers went on Strike earlier this year...........so our kids will still be in school......we will get there friday evening sometime and leave late sunday.......


----------



## Joonbee

Holmes On The Road said:


> We are new the whole RVing experience as we just bought our Outback 30RLS last August, and are also new to this site.
> 
> From what I read in this post so far, this event is certainly of interest to us. I think we would be looking at an 8 - 9 hour drive down. We would probably plan to arrive Thursday and leave Monday.
> 
> Please pardon our ignorance for being Newbies. We are wondering if someone might be able to tell us what the typical schedule of events at a rally such as this would be?
> 
> Roger


Welcome. Welcome.

Same as stated above. Couple of "formal gatherings". At the Pig roast rally last year (our 1st rally), we had a small meet n greet Friday night amd the dinner on Saturday. Kids games and group activities in between for those that were interested. Great group of people and good fun for all ages. Throw in the history of Gettysburg and the sightseeing possibilities and there you have it.

We will also be arriving early Thursday and leaving on Monday. Not nearly 8-9 hours for us tho. Any questions, like directions or preffered routes, please feel free to ask and you will get all the wonderful knowledge the Outbackers have to offer. We have been members for a year now, have a year of RVing under our belts and the Outbacker family has been there to help all the way.

Jim


----------



## mikenkristipa

I don't know about all of you, but i am ready for all this cold weather to go away and go camping. My Outback is lonely sitting up in storage.

This rally date is circled twice on my calender, can't wait to meet everyone!

Stay warm if your in the Northeast or anywhere that it's super cold,

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks, Mike!!! We're 'sposed to be getting even MORE on Tuesday!!







Puff isn't home either so I can't even dig her our and sit inside dreaming .... she went in for her nose job and it snowed too much before we could get her home. She's spending the winter (and, at this rate, maybe the Spring too, at the Dealer) ... the berm in front of her storage space in the yard is at least 4' high







We can only resort to looking out the front window at Eric's TT .. but even that's sitting lonely in 2'+ of snow. He left the steps down and we can just now begin to see the top one. It'll be gone again on Tuesday....









<Oh, heavy sigh>


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> Shirt Summary.
> Shirt option
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa #1
> 306 mikenkristipa #1
> 307 clarkely #1
> 312 joonbee #2
> 314 sydmeg1012 #1
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316
> 317
> 318
> 319 tradingup #1
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae #2
> 322 jjbridge
> 323 huntr70
> 
> 328
> 329
> 330 willie226
> 331 bennitt5 #2
> 332
> 333 rdvholtwood #1
> 334 wolfwood #2
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 
> #1 is in the lead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................Rick has flipped his vote.........Rick "Is that your Final Answer" (I love that line from Who Wants to Be a Millionaire"


I plan on getting this finalized (The Shirts) and wrapped up by Mid March...............

I wanted to through out a tentative commitment date for T-shirts and interest......as well as make usre no one is left out.....I am sure there will still be more people joining the Rally..........and i want to make sure they do not fell left out.....so if you haven't booked, or your thinking of booking.....Git-R-Done.....so I know whom to contact when i get the finalized shirt details.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## clarkely

Here's an updated list with our SOB friends that reserved today

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## mikenkristipa

I spoke to Beverly from Drummer Boy today. She was attempting to get a hold of Rick, however I think that Rick is out of town taking care of family business. She wanted to let us know or discuss with us that she needs to un-block the sites that we have blocked. This is standard for them booking groups.

So......if you haven't booked yet and are planning to do so, please call as soon as possible. Just because she is un-blocking sites doesn't necessarily mean that you won't be with the group, however it means that there is no gaurantee's a month from now or even two weeks from now.

She is going to hold until she hears from Rick.

Thanks and can't wait to see you all,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

I am just adding to Mike's note above - At this point, I have asked Beverly at DB to hold our sites for 2 more weeks - to *Februay 18th, 2009*. I know there are some that have expressed interest in attending and have not yet made reservations - so please call DB within the next few weeks to make reservations! 
Please check to make sure that you are in the list below and if not - *PLEASE CALL Drummer Boy!!

The sites in BOLD are open!!

Drummer Boy's number is 1-800-293-2808


*304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
*315
316
317
318
*319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
*323
*
*328
329
*330 HootBob
*331
*332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

- For those that signed up and have not yet registered with DB!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

I called just a few minutes ago to reserve, but alas, there was no answer. I checked out the website and sent them an e-mail requesting site 318 if it is still available. I'll let you all know when everything becomes official.

Thanks for the reminder phone call Rick!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Acadia Hiker said:


> I called just a few minutes ago to reserve, but alas, there was no answer. I checked out the website and sent them an e-mail requesting site 318 if it is still available. I'll let you all know when everything becomes official.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder phone call Rick!!!


Thanks! Also received a email from Willie226 - so that will add a few more to the list!


----------



## Thurston

I am going to add my brother to the list. They called and are in site 339.

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells 2
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## shelty

Sorry to say, we will not be able to make the rally this time around. It's just too close to the end of the school year and there's too much going on around the old ranch.







Will call DB the beginning of the week to confirm this. Looks like a good time is planned for all. Hope to connect up next time when it will work better at our end.


----------



## rdvholtwood

shelty said:


> Sorry to say, we will not be able to make the rally this time around. It's just too close to the end of the school year and there's too much going on around the old ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will call DB the beginning of the week to confirm this. Looks like a good time is planned for all. Hope to connect up next time when it will work better at our end.


Sorry to hear that you won't be attending..!

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood

I just spoke to Beverly at Drummer Boy - and they are offering us for both the water slide and mini golf for the *entire weekend only* - $10.00 per person. The rates are usually *per day* and run $16.00.

I have received a few more emails regarding reservations - we are really growing - thanks to those that signed up.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Some more additions....lilunsure & willie226..

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells 2
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
348 Willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> I just spoke to Beverly at Drummer Boy - and they are offering us for both the water slide and mini golf for the *entire weekend only* - $10.00 per person. The rates are usually *per day* and run $16.00.










*NICE*


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Some more additions....lilunsure & willie226..

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317
318 Acadia Hiker








319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells 2
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
348 Willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL

MaeJae, Wolfie, and Us--Look out gang!!! (Where's Greg?)


----------



## Joonbee

Things are definately starting to pick up. Can't wait.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

*It's official!!! We're in 318 Friday until Monday AM.*_







_


----------



## MaeJae

MaeJae


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice - if I counted correctly - we have *25 families* attending the rally. So, if your still procrastinating and wondering whether to attend - now is the time. DB will be releasing our sites on February 18th.

If you have any questions, you can contact me at [email protected] or call DB directly. DB has worked with us very closely and provided us with some great discounts - so don't miss this oppurtunity!

Rick


----------



## clarkely

Anyone else thinking of joining.............

I will be starting to contact folks about shirt sizes/interest in shirts to get an order/cost together.....not his week but in the coming weeks......


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We will be there Fri.-Mon.

Me,Dw,Ds#1,Ds#2

Site#317

Looking forward on meeting all of you!


----------



## bradnjess

McGuireClan said:


> We will be there Fri.-Mon.
> 
> Me,Dw,Ds#1,Ds#2
> 
> Site#317
> 
> Looking forward on meeting all of you!


Welcome Aboard McGuireClan!!!









Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood

I have added the McGuireClan in site #317 and have been contacted by tcc03 who registered in site#340.

Welcome aboard!!

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Acadia Hiker

rdvholtwood said:


> I have added the McGuireClan in site #317 and have been contacted by tcc03 who registered in site#340.
> 
> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess
> 312 joonbee
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315
> 316
> 317 McGuireClan
> 318
> 319 tradingup
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 323
> 
> 328
> 329
> 330 HootBob
> 331
> 332 Rizfam
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 340 tcc03
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


You missed us!







We're in 318.

Danke.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Oops sorry Acadia hiker!! How could I miss that?....

Here ya go....

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## lilunsure

Missed us too. We are on 343.


----------



## Bennitt5

Bennitt 5 is in site 331


----------



## rdvholtwood

Ok - added bennitt5 and lilunsure - anyone else?

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## mikenkristipa

Good lookin' group - welcome aboard and look forward to meeting everyone!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

And yet another - willie226 in site#348!!!

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker 
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## MaeJae

We should be recruiting a few more to fill those last sites!!!









MaeJae


----------



## rdvholtwood

A friendly bump to help fill those sites!!


----------



## kibitzer

Just today we reserved site #347 for the Gettysburg, PA rally (our 1st one !!!)


----------



## clarkely

kibitzer said:


> Just today we reserved site #347 for the Gettysburg, PA rally (our 1st one !!!)


WELCOME!!!

Updated List
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL

I got A shirt Quote.......I wanted to stop by the place and check out the quality before i announce it.........will be soon


----------



## mikenkristipa

Wecome!!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

kibitzer said:


> Just today we reserved site #347 for the Gettysburg, PA rally (our 1st one !!!)


Welcome! and thanks for joining us for the rally!! We are up to 28 families!!

Also, thanks Clarkely for updating on the shirts!

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa

I don't know if they got the idea from us or not, but the campground is doing ty-dye as a craft that weekend.

They have thier activities posted on the website.


----------



## rdvholtwood

They (DB) monitors this post - so - that would be the only way they would know, but, form camping there in the past, I know this was a frequent activity as our kids particpated in this years ago.


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> I don't know if they got the idea from us or not, but the campground is doing ty-dye as a craft that weekend.
> 
> They have thier activities posted on the website.


But they won't have "outbackers" shirts


----------



## mikenkristipa

True - but we will.


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> True - but we will.


......and lots of them!


----------



## navycranes

We are interested... Is there still room?


----------



## wolfwood

navycranes said:


> We are interested... Is there still room?


Call the campground and tell them that there's ALWAYS room!!


----------



## navycranes

mikenkristipa said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you want to be close to huntr70 - 337 & 338 are across from them. You can request those sites if you want. 322 next to huntr70 is already booked. If you have any questions you can just post here or PM rdvholtwood or myself direct. Glad you could join us - should be a great time.
> 
> At some point we will talk about what we are going to do for a get together meal on Saturday night and some kids activities. Any input on a "Pot Luck" dinner or kids activities would be welcome. We have plenty of time but never too early to get ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great New Years!!
> 
> We are.........Penn State, Beat USC!
> 
> Mike


Mike:

Last Fall at the outbacker's pig roast I put on a little something for the kids. Some of the same people will be at this one. If interested let me know and I can hook something up. Go to http://www.youtube.com/user/krazygamezmaryland to see some pics of what my old business used to do.


----------



## clarkely

navycranes said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you want to be close to huntr70 - 337 & 338 are across from them. You can request those sites if you want. 322 next to huntr70 is already booked. If you have any questions you can just post here or PM rdvholtwood or myself direct. Glad you could join us - should be a great time.
> 
> At some point we will talk about what we are going to do for a get together meal on Saturday night and some kids activities. Any input on a "Pot Luck" dinner or kids activities would be welcome. We have plenty of time but never too early to get ideas.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great New Years!!
> 
> We are.........Penn State, Beat USC!
> 
> Mike


Mike:

Last Fall at the outbacker's pig roast I put on a little something for the kids. Some of the same people will be at this one. If interested let me know and I can hook something up. Go to http://www.youtube.com/user/krazygamezmaryland to see some pics of what my old business used to do.
[/quote]

Get that site Booked!!!

Rick..............Looks like the Activity Coordinator has just Volunteered!!!

Nice!!! Kids will love it!!!


----------



## navycranes

navycranes are in!!!! Just got out confirmation on site 313.

I hope we can really have a good time here and make the best of the CG. I have never been there myself, but rvparkreviews.com gave this place a terrible rating.

However, I'm not going for the campground, I am going because of the outbackers.

Se ya all there

navycranes


----------



## mikenkristipa

You're hired if you want the job! Looks like fun. Welcome to the Rally.

I'm surprised by the rating, I have only heard good things about DB. It is usually what you make it, so I'm sure that everyone will have a great time.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## navycranes

mikenkristipa said:


> You're hired if you want the job! Looks like fun. Welcome to the Rally.
> 
> I'm surprised by the rating, I have only heard good things about DB. It is usually what you make it, so I'm sure that everyone will have a great time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


The biggest two complaints about the campground seemed to be high price and noise from the road. I think our group had done a pretty good job to combat those two. The 15% and 50% discounts take care of the price and our locatoin is pretty nice for noise reduction.


----------



## tdvffjohn

When were there, the 'road' might be complaing of to much noise coming from the campground


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome Aboard! Glad you could join us and thanks for volunteering with the actvities!! Looks like fun!!

Did I miss anybody?









Updated List
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
*313 navycranes a.k.a activities corrdinator!!*
314 sydmeg1012
315
316
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
323

328
329
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## sydmeg1012

navycranes said:


> navycranes are in!!!! Just got out confirmation on site 313.
> 
> I hope we can really have a good time here and make the best of the CG. I have never been there myself, but rvparkreviews.com gave this place a terrible rating.
> 
> However, I'm not going for the campground, I am going because of the outbackers.
> 
> Se ya all there
> 
> navycranes


Hey there neighbor!


----------



## clarkely

I got some Pricing and looked at the T-Shirt Quality...

T-Shirt = Gildan 100% Cotton

Cost is based on one Color (black) on a White T shirt.........This will work best for a Red/White/Blue Tye Dye, or you can choose to keep it as just a White T.
I am pricing it as 1 price whether you choose to Ty die or not as the tye dying does not add that much cost and will make it easier.
Cost = 8.00/Shirt for XXL & XXXL add 2.00/shirt

I will need to get this going and will be looking for commitments/orders & payments by mid April.

I will be setting up an "Order Form" and emailing them to you with in the next week.
If everyone is Okay with just sending me a personal check or money order (or cash if you're in the area) we can do it that way........if necessary I could take payment via PayPal, however the paypal payment would require a bit more cost to cover the charges they charge per transaction.

This of course is Not For Profit and any surplus will go towards something for the rally and or be returned.........
Costs from the printer ( I based everything on 100 Shirts)
white T : $3.50
1-color front : 1.75
1-color full back print : 1.75
total / shirt : $7.00
Screen print and set up - 50.00
Tye dye materials = 50.00

I used the Custom inc site for design, but i will be buying them from a local T-Shirt Print Shop.

I confirmed this afternoon that the "Swoosh" in the design is not considered another color.....The gray is a lighter black.

Forgot 1 other Cost.......We need to Send Doug a T Shirt









Order Form coming to you soon!!


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> I got some Pricing and looked at the T-Shirt Quality...
> 
> T-Shirt = Gildan 100% Cotton
> Front of Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Of Shirt - Need to decide on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost is based on one Color (black) on a White T shirt.........This will work best for a Red/White/Blue Tye Dye, or you can choose to keep it as just a White T.
> I am pricing it as 1 price whether you choose to Ty die or not as the tye dying does not add that much cost and will make it easier.
> Cost = 8.00/Shirt for XXL & XXXL add 2.00/shirt
> 
> I will need to get this going and will be looking for commitments/orders & payments by mid April.
> 
> I will be setting up an "Order Form" and emailing them to you with in the next week.
> If everyone is Okay with just sending me a personal check or money order (or cash if you're in the area) we can do it that way........if necessary I could take payment via PayPal, however the paypal payment would require a bit more cost to cover the charges they charge per transaction.
> 
> This of course is Not For Profit and any surplus will go towards something for the rally and or be returned.........
> Costs from the printer ( I based everything on 100 Shirts)
> white T : $3.50
> 1-color front : 1.75
> 1-color full back print : 1.75
> total / shirt : $7.00
> Screen print and set up - 50.00
> Tye dye materials = 50.00
> 
> Forgot 1 other Cost.......We need to Send Doug a T Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order Form coming to you soon!!


Bring on the order forms. I prefer the June 12-14 version over the NE Rally, because it already says that on the front. Again many thanks for the
hard work.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

Please Send Check or money order ASAP so I am Not Bombarded at the last minute.

I will also post a link in Ne Rally Forum and I will ask Rick to email it out to you all.

Since this is Cyber Space.....I used a PO Box from my business for the address for sending payments.

If you would rather pay via paypal........i can email you where to send, but you will need to pay the paypal charges

NOTE: Ladies Shirts are a Ladies Cut - you can view it via the Gildan Shirt link on the order Form

Swoosh in the outbackers logo will be lighter as in the order form picture.

There Will be a Tye-Dying Activity planned for whomever wants to participate....Red & Blue Colors on the White T-Shirt.
-or- You could just Dye it solid red or solid blue or leave it white

Attendees, please forward it to your SOB friends attending, and shirts are available for non-attendees as well.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## wolfwood

Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


It worked for me, when you click on the link it should prompt you to save an excel file - I saved mine to my desktop - and then opened it. Does this not work for you?


----------



## wolfwood

rdvholtwood said:


> Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


It worked for me, when you click on the link it should prompt you to save an excel file - I saved mine to my desktop - and then opened it. Does this not work for you?
[/quote]
It automatically appears as a "downloaded" file on a Mac. I can open the Order Form...but not the link to Gildan


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


It worked for me, when you click on the link it should prompt you to save an excel file - I saved mine to my desktop - and then opened it. Does this not work for you?
[/quote]
It automatically appears as a "downloaded" file on a Mac. I can open the Order Form...but not the link to Gildan
[/quote]

Yes - not from the excel sheet or from a direct copy and paste?


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


It worked for me, when you click on the link it should prompt you to save an excel file - I saved mine to my desktop - and then opened it. Does this not work for you?
[/quote]
It automatically appears as a "downloaded" file on a Mac. I can open the Order Form...but not the link to Gildan
[/quote]

Yes - not from the excel sheet or from a direct copy and paste?
[/quote]

I will check it and correct it.................thought i checked it.......but i may have missed it.


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Clarkely, the link to the website didn't work.


It worked for me, when you click on the link it should prompt you to save an excel file - I saved mine to my desktop - and then opened it. Does this not work for you?
[/quote]
It automatically appears as a "downloaded" file on a Mac. I can open the Order Form...but not the link to Gildan
[/quote]

I removed that link and put a link for each type (adult,ladies,youth) that will take you to a search of the images where you can look at many different images of the shirt.

Try it now............


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks. The link now works but







opens to many, many pages of different styles. Which is the right one?

<Not trying to be difficult - really!!!!>


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Thanks. The link now works but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opens to many, many pages of different styles. Which is the right one?
> 
> <Not trying to be difficult - really!!!!>


They are all different photos of the same shirt, the gildan t shirt catalog, only shows the lady standing with the peach color.........

Mens T's are regular Adult Mens Cut............ldies T's are ladies cut slimmer shorter sleeves

Got to http://gildan.com/distributors/catalog/ and they are the ultra cotton 2000L

I know you are not trying to be difficult............you just are.............I had to do type it







couldn't resist









Reality is sometimes to much information is not helpful but quite the opposite............I figured the Ladies cut always looks nicer on the ladies







,but i also knew that when i put that on there...........the ladies would want to see a picture.......so ......I was trying to offer what i thought the ladies would want to see....................

Hope that helps


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hi Everyone!!







Spring is here...







and the rally is just around the corner.

Clarkely has asked me to send an email out to all regarding the shirt orders. I know over the past few months there have been some additions to our rally, but, I have *not received* an email from some of you with your contact information. So I am asking those that signed to please _send_ a email to [email protected] with the number attending and your contact info. In response, I will send you a link to the order form for the t-shirts.

*Below is the list we have so far*. Drummer Boy has *opened* the remaining sites - so if any new outbackers would still like to attend I would suggest calling _now_ as these sites fill quickly!

See you all at the rally!!

Rick

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister &


----------



## rdvholtwood

Added gailnwalt to site 315....Also, Clarkely asked me to send an email out with the attached rally t-shirt order form. If you name is in *bold* below, it means that I do not have your email. Please send and email to [email protected] so I can update the list. Thanks!









*304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
*306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
*317 McGuireClan
*318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
330 HootBob
*331 Bennitt5*
*332 Rizfam
*333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
*335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers*
*340 tcc03*
*342 tdvffjohn*
343 lilunsure
*347 kibitzer
*348 willie226

Cabin #22* Wolfwood's sister & BIL
*


----------



## MaeJae

tdvffjohn said:


> When were there, the 'road' might be complaing of to much noise coming from the campground


What??? ...I can't hear you!!!!


----------



## clarkely

> Hi Clark -
> 
> Can you please let me know who should I make the check out to when I mail in my order form for the shirts for the Gettysburg Rally?
> 
> Thanks you,
> Lilunsure


lilunsure.....Thanks!!!!
DUh, i left that part out.......

........although i do not want to put my full name out there......to non outbackers.......it is the Web and cyber space so i will put a post to ask me for whom to send the check.........This whole internet safety thing can be so difficult sometimes.........that is why i wanted to use a PO box i have for my business.......so i wasn't broadcasting my address to the world........Never know whom is looking in.......i would like to think it is just us.....but the world does have some unsavory characters in it, and i do not want to facilitate there bad deeds......

*Either email me or message me on here and i will give you my name for the check.
*
Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## llee780

Hello! We are new to Outbackers and have made reservations at Drummer Boy. This sounds like so much fun! We are in space 324.


----------



## clarkely

llee780 said:


> Hello! We are new to Outbackers and have made reservations at Drummer Boy. This sounds like so much fun! We are in space 324.


Welcome!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

llee780 said:


> Hello! We are new to Outbackers and have made reservations at Drummer Boy. This sounds like so much fun! We are in space 324.










First post and its a rally reservation





















Welcome.

John


----------



## Joonbee

Awesome. Welcome! Welcome!!

First post, first rally. No turning back now. Enjoy your glass of the Outback KOOLAID!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Joonbee said:


> Awesome. Welcome! Welcome!!
> 
> First post, first rally. No turning back now. Enjoy your glass of the Outback KOOLAID!
> 
> Jim


*AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH?!!!!*









*WELCOME!!! *


----------



## rdvholtwood

*WOW first post to the Outbackers forum - and - to the RALLY!!









*Here is the updated list with llee780!!

304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
*324 llee780*
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister &


----------



## mikenkristipa

Pretty Cool!!! Welcome


----------



## clarkely

I omitted having a Ladies Cut Medium Shirt on the order form.............Please notify everyone that i have fixed it on the downloadable order form.

Thanks - Mae Jae for bringing it to my attention!!

Sorry about that.......Clarke


----------



## kenn209

So been lurking here for awhile, So I guess I am a wannbe outbacker, We have some friends that are attending the Rally. So we might be able to join ya'll if we can.


----------



## rdvholtwood

kenn209 said:


> So been lurking here for awhile, So I guess I am a wannbe outbacker, We have some friends that are attending the Rally. So we might be able to join ya'll if we can.


Hi Kenn209 - Welcome - Do you have a TT or will you be staying with someone else? Have you called Drummer Boy to make reservations? Would like to add you to our list!!

Rick


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you re posting, you re not lurking anymore..........of course, come to the rally!!!


----------



## clarkely

tdvffjohn said:


> If you re posting, you re not lurking anymore..........of course, come to the rally!!!


Welcome!!! See ya soon!!! at the Rally!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

*We have another outbacker joining the rally!! Welcome mhbandy!!
*
*303 mhbandy*
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 tradingup
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister &


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Wow! Big group. I have a feeling this is going to be a lot of fun...


----------



## navycranes

Could everyone let me know how many kids they think they would be brining to the rally? I am going to try to do what I did last year and let them do one of my small businesses "messy games". I just need to get a handle on what to buy.

You can also go check out www.youtube.com/krazygamezmaryland and see the games and vote for which one you want to see.

navycranes


----------



## rdvholtwood

navycranes said:


> Could everyone let me know how many kids they think they would be brining to the rally? I am going to try to do what I did last year and let them do one of my small businesses "messy games". I just need to get a handle on what to buy.
> 
> You can also go check out www.youtube.com/krazygamezmaryland and see the games and vote for which one you want to see.
> 
> navycranes


I PM'd you a message regarding your request - may I suggest that we use the group email to gather this info?


----------



## MaeJae

I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being 
transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)

Our last day of school can't come soon enough!

MaeJae


----------



## rdvholtwood

MaeJae said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!


----------



## clarkely

MaeJae said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


I am Jealous!! That schools ending for you soon.................our kids aren't out until the later part of June...........They need to make the school year more Camping friendly!!

But we will be getting out the weekend of April 17th to Otter Lake!!! I Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!
[/quote]

Rick
I'm sure you can't wait. Especially now!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Joonbee said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!
[/quote]

Rick
I'm sure you can't wait. Especially now!!
[/quote]

SHHHHH BIG surprise coming this weekend...stay tuned.....


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> SHHHHH BIG surprise coming this weekend...stay tuned.....


I cant wait ..........................I can't wait!!!!

It's Friday................weekend is here..............

Is it a new Long Distant Attendee??????? Which one..............


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!
[/quote]

Rick
I'm sure you can't wait. Especially now!!
[/quote]

SHHHHH BIG surprise coming this weekend...stay tuned.....
[/quote]

I was good. Mums the word. Besides this is worth the big build up.

Sorry Clarkely.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Joonbee said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!
[/quote]

Rick
I'm sure you can't wait. Especially now!!
[/quote]

SHHHHH BIG surprise coming this weekend...stay tuned.....
[/quote]

I was good. Mums the word. Besides this is worth the big build up.

Sorry Clarkely.









[/quote]

Clarkely - tomorrow it will be known!


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> I am soooo excited! I sooooooo can't wait to go camping!
> I've seen a few campers on the road and TT's being
> transported to and from Canada! (along I-69)
> 
> Our last day of school can't come soon enough!
> 
> MaeJae


X2!! Camping season is upon us!! Can't wait!!
[/quote]

Rick
I'm sure you can't wait. Especially now!!
[/quote]

SHHHHH BIG surprise coming this weekend...stay tuned.....
[/quote]

I was good. Mums the word. Besides this is worth the big build up.

Sorry Clarkely.









[/quote]

Clarkely - tomorrow it will be known!
[/quote]

You can message me...........









I have a busy day tomorrow.............after leaving at 8 am .............i may not have access until tomorrow night ...........

Come on................you can tell me









clarke


----------



## wolfwood

I don't think he's convinced, Clarke.....


----------



## rdvholtwood

Updated list with some additions and those leaving us......

303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Ummmmmmmm...it's Monday. Did I miss something???


----------



## clarkely

What happened to trading up.............hopefully plans changed and nothing serious has happened.......


----------



## mikenkristipa

Acadia Hiker - I think that Rick was talking about his new TV. He had it in another post.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> What happened to trading up.............hopefully plans changed and nothing serious has happened.......


Nothing serious - just had to cancel this trip.


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Acadia Hiker - I think that Rick was talking about his new TV. He had it in another post.


Sorry - here is the link to the post!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Updated list - if anyone is missing please let me know!









303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 tcc03
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

*We are still in need* of *number attending* in your family for the rally - please send this info to:

*[email protected]*

This info is needed to plan ahead for activities and the pot luck dinner. Please remember to include your outback name along with your email.

If you have already sent this information - please disregard.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## navycranes

****GAME DAY IDEA*****

Outbackers:

I have gotten a pretty good estimate for the amount of kids attending from Rick. I have been asked to plan some kid's activities for Saturday.

Some of you may have already seen the video from one of my other parties on YouTube. If not here is the link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z6L0PDEMAs...re=channel_page

This is the game we are going to try to do. We did this last year at the Pig Roast Rally and the kids all had a really good time.

Here's what I need from you parents. I will provide all the equipment and handle the set-up. I just need you guys to provide a few things.

1.	Please donate 2 cans of shaving cream (the cheap regular kind) per child participating.
2.	Make sure your child brings their swimsuit
3.	If they want to wear goggles please bring them. I don't have enough to go around.

I will probably run it in two rounds. We will let the little kids (under 6) go first and get to bust some balloons and then turn the older kids loose. It starts out easy at first but for obvious reasons gets harder and harder as the playing surface (and the kids) get more and more slippery.

Please feel free to PM me if you got any questions.

navycranes


----------



## rdvholtwood

Navycranes: Thanks so much for planning this - sounds like LOTS of fun!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Updated list - if anyone is missing please let me know!









303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

In addition to the posts here within the rally post area, I have been asked to send emails periodically to the group via email. However, I don't have everyone's email and therefore the information is not reaching everyone. For those that have SOB friends attending, please forward the information along - if you have not provided me with email info.

As the rally nears, we are involved in the planning stages for activities, shirt sales, pot luck dinners, etc, and its important that we establish good communication to insure everything goes smoothly.

If you haven't done so already, please send your email info to [email protected] so that we can include you in any rally related information in addition to the posts here.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## clarkely

Friendly Bump to remind you to order your T-Shirts if you are interested in getting them!!!

I want to wrap that up this week if possible


----------



## mikenkristipa

Rick and I are discussing the Possibility of a "Pot Luck" Dinner on Saturday Night. I am throwing this out there to see how many people are interested in doing this. If everyone is interested we will post a list of items to bring along. (Very generic, example: Appetizers/Salads, Entree's, Sides, Desserts, Condiments, Beverages) We want to encourage everyone that attends to make your favorite camping food and be creative. It's always good to try new things, I always say.

Any input towards this "Pot Luck" would be appreciated.


----------



## wolfwood

I think it would be illegal for us to call this a Rally if there's no PotLucK


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> I think it would be illegal for us to call this a Rally if there's no PotLucK


This will be our first rally so I don't know protocol, but if Wolfie said _that_, I agree. I don't want no Rally Police bustin' up my fun!


----------



## tdvffjohn

A rally with on pot luck........can t be.....its what we go for, the food and social of everyone together. Might I suggest with such a large group, you could consider a dessert pot luck, say around 7 to go along with the campfire we all end up sitting around and chatting. It would require a little less work but still serve the purpose. Besides, the kids would love a dessert only buffet!!!!

Just a thought

John


----------



## mikenkristipa

Thank You, I have dessert on my list I just forgot to include it to the post. Keep checking - I will post something soon so people can pick items to bring and assign themselves so we have an idea of what is needed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## clarkely

tdvffjohn said:


> A rally with on pot luck........can t be.....its what we go for, the food and social of everyone together. Might I suggest with such a large group, you could consider a dessert pot luck, say around 7 to go along with the campfire we all end up sitting around and chatting. It would require a little less work but still serve the purpose. Besides, the kids would love a dessert only buffet!!!!
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> John


Great Idea!!!! or an Appetizer pot luck..........For the Adults







I love Apps................or both.............. That way we can have a potluck that would be easier to run and "less Formal" of a potluck of trying to get everyone there for dinner at a set time........

Just another thought


----------



## Highlander96

Add us in for the count. Site#316









Michelle


----------



## RizFam

Cool Michelle







looking forward to seeing you.

RizFam- 2 adults & 1 child.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome aboard Michelle! If you could please send an email to [email protected] with your contact info and number attending that would be great!









Rick

303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
*316 Highlander96*
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

*potluck· *(p







t







l







k







) _n._ *1. *Whatever food happens to be available for a meal, especially when offered to an *Outbacker*: _Having arrived unannounced for supper, rdvholtwood had to take potluck._*2. *A meal at which each camper brings food that is then shared by all. Also called _potluck supper_.

FOOD - and lots of it!!








_

_


----------



## Joonbee

I agree with all suggestions.

I mean, who hasn't made a meal out of appetizers and desserts before??









YUMMY


----------



## clarkely

Not to late for those shirt orders..................but i will be doing the tally and ordering early next week...............Last chance coming up soon!!


----------



## webeopelas

We Are In!!

303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
*345 webeopelas*
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
Since we are not going to Topsail now, we are going to join you all!


----------



## Joonbee

Cool. Welcome. Sorry about Topsail, but yeah. The list is ever growing.

Gettysburg will never be the same. Historians will now speak of that "Outbackers event back in 2009" that changed history as we know it.


----------



## rdvholtwood

webeopelas said:


> We Are In!!
> 
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess
> 312 joonbee
> 313 navycranes
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 McGuireClan
> 318 Acadia Hiker
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5
> 332 Rizfam
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure
> *345 webeopelas*
> 347 kibitzer
> 348 willie226
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL
> 
> Since we are not going to Topsail now, we are going to join you all!


Welcome Back - Glad you can join us!!!









Please don't forget to send an email to [email protected] with number attending and contact info


----------



## rdvholtwood

Joonbee said:


> Cool. Welcome. Sorry about Topsail, but yeah. The list is ever growing.
> 
> Gettysburg will never be the same. Historians will now speak of that "Outbackers event back in 2009" that changed history as we know it.


Ah Yes More People = More Food


----------



## llee780

Hello Rick,

Count us in on the Potluck....this sounds like so much fun. Where do we sign up? I'm having trouble sending you a message for some reason.

Lisa


----------



## 'Ohana

*Yo-Ho !!*

Count us in, just reserved *site # 329 *









Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood

And the list keeps growing! Wlelcome Aboard Ed!!























303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
*329 outbacknjack*
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## wolfwood

*WOW!!!

35 families!!!!*


----------



## Irishcampers

We've booked our registration. See you there.









Irishcampers


----------



## clarkely

Irishcampers said:


> We've booked our registration. See you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishcampers


What Site #????

Looks like 36 families and Growing!!

Maybe more sites should be set aside...............Look out Drummer Boy!!


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Count us in for the pot luck. This is our first Rally, so let us know what is needed.


----------



## clarkely

See Page 1 for T-Shirt orders!!!

Thanks to everyone for getting their shirts in in a timely fashion........makes organizing that easier!!!

I do have some time here before i submit the order, talked to the T-Shirt Guy on Friday.........

So....anyone that is joining late or didn't get around to it..........

well Git-R-Done!!! 

I can still take your order for another week or two.....


----------



## HootBob

outbacknjack said:


> *Yo-Ho !!*
> 
> Count us in, just reserved *site # 329 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


That's Great Ed
Glad to see I have an OB Neighbor

Don


----------



## rdvholtwood

And the list keeps growing! Wlelcome Aboard Irishcampers!























303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
*319 Irishcampers*
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
374 outbacknjack

On Edit: updated Irish Campers!


----------



## clarkely

Rick,
How did the first weekend go?


----------



## Irishcampers

Quick update: We're at site #319.

Irishcampers


----------



## rdvholtwood

Irishcampers said:


> Quick update: We're at site #319.
> 
> Irishcampers


So sorry - see above


----------



## gburg outback

Just joined and would like to be included in the Gettysburg Rally. We have a seasonal site at Drummer Boy (210). It is across from the pavilon you will be using. We look forward to meeting the group.


----------



## clarkely

See Page 1 for T-Shirt orders!!!

Thanks to everyone for getting their shirts in in a timely fashion........makes organizing that easier!!!

I do have some time here before i submit the order, talked to the T-Shirt Guy on Friday.........

So....anyone that is joining in late or didn't get around to it..........

I can still take your order for another week or two.....


----------



## wolfwood

gburg outback said:


> Just joined and would like to be included in the Gettysburg Rally. We have a seasonal site at Drummer Boy (210). It is across from the pavilon you will be using. We look forward to meeting the group.


WELCOME!!!!

How surprised were you when you joined and found the Rally was happening at _your_ place???!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome!! Thanks for joining the group -also - Welcome to the Outbackers group!

*200 gburg outback
*303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 McGuireClan
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
374 outbacknjack


----------



## 'Ohana

gburg outback said:


> Just joined and would like to be included in the Gettysburg Rally. We have a seasonal site at Drummer Boy (210). It is across from the pavilon you will be using. We look forward to meeting the group.










Welcome to Outbackers and the Rally









I'm hoping this is who I think it is









Ed


----------



## navycranes

Just a friendly reminder.

Back on Page 19 I put out the plans for a messy kids game on Saturday. I realize now I never asked any of the members to chime in and let me know if their kids would or would NOT be participating, so I could get an idea how many would be there (if any)

I already have a list and know roughly how many kids there are in the rally but I am a realist and understand this won't be everyone's cup of tea.

If you could; please either reply, pm me, or email me at [email protected] and let me know whether or not your kids will be joining in.

Also remember to help support it with a small donation of 2 cans or regular cheap shaving cream. (You can usually find it at the dollar store)

Thanks again&#8230;


----------



## clarkely

My 4 will want to!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

My 10 year old daughter will do it. No doubt.

Mike


----------



## webeopelas

My 10 yr old is probably in. Depends on if it is happening Sat while we are at the battlefield or not.

Even have 2 bottles of cream from Spring Gulch that we didn't use. We were out looking at covered bridges while it went on.

Phil


----------



## wolfwood

My 5 yr old niece is IN!


----------



## bradnjess

I'm sure my two would love to join in as well. But like Phil it depends on when takes place. We'd like to take in some of the local attractions while there also. So we'll bring a couple cans of shaving cream and hope it all works out.

Brad


----------



## navycranes

webeopelas said:


> My 10 yr old is probably in. Depends on if it is happening Sat while we are at the battlefield or not.
> 
> Even have 2 bottles of cream from Spring Gulch that we didn't use. We were out looking at covered bridges while it went on.
> 
> Phil


We are planing on going to the battle field as well. Our plan is for latter in the afternoon. Probbaly an hour or 2 before dinner so everyone has time to clean up.

Remember... Outbacks have outdoor showers


----------



## chillaxin

Our 8 year old is in!


----------



## MaeJae

Hi everyone!
Maybe I am just being just a little lazy.... well a lot lazy but,
honestly I can't read another word right now. My eyes are bugging out.









Could someone please post an itinerary for the rally? please...









MaeJae


----------



## llee780

Our 2, (13 & 12) will definitely be participating!


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Our 12 year old niece is in, our 2 are a bit young yet.

BTW-McGuireClan is now Livin4weekenz!







still at site#317

looking forward to a fun weekend


----------



## lilunsure

Our 12 year old is in.


----------



## wolfwood

Do my 2, 7, & 11 y/o get to play, too?

I 'spose now you're gonna tell me that having 4 legs and a tail is a disqualification, huh?


----------



## navycranes

wolfwood said:


> Do my 2, 7, & 11 y/o get to play, too?
> 
> I 'spose now you're gonna tell me that having 4 legs and a tail is a disqualification, huh?


Sure... But you will have to take care of the grooming bill yourself


----------



## wolfwood

navycranes said:


> Do my 2, 7, & 11 y/o get to play, too?
> 
> I 'spose now you're gonna tell me that having 4 legs and a tail is a disqualification, huh?


Sure... But you will have to take care of the grooming bill yourself








[/quote]
That's what the outside hose is for, isn't it????

Besides .... this is the first i've heard that I'm actually getting paid to groom these guys. WOW!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

MaeJae said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I am just being just a little lazy.... well a lot lazy but,
> honestly I can't read another word right now. My eyes are bugging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please post an itinerary for the rally? please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


Hi Maejae - there is no official itinerary as of yet, but, once we get the pot luck dinner info out, I will try to put something together. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## clarkely

Last Chance to Notify me if you want T-Shirts.............checks will be getting cashed and the order placed on Monday.

Please advise if you want any.....asap.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> Last Chance to Notify me if you want T-Shirts.............checks will be getting cashed and the order placed on Monday.
> 
> Please advise if you want any.....asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


Checks were cashed yesterday..............sorry if I screwed up your check books.............







I have been BUSY with sports, work, spring time chores...........I anticipated being this busy, and that is why i was asking for the Shirt orders early as it would 1. give me time & 2. Give any procrastinator's (like myself







) the opportunity to still get the orders in.

So I am going over to place the Order at 12:30 est today...............absolute last chance to let me know if you want to order, add or change your order is at 12:00 Noon Today.

See ya all Soon!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Last Chance to Notify me if you want T-Shirts.............checks will be getting cashed and the order placed on Monday.
> 
> Please advise if you want any.....asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


Checks were cashed yesterday..............sorry if I screwed up your check books.............







I have been BUSY with sports, work, spring time chores...........I anticipated being this busy, and that is why i was asking for the Shirt orders early as it would 1. give me time & 2. Give any procrastinator's (like myself







) the opportunity to still get the orders in.

So I am going over to place the Order at 12:30 est today...............absolute last chance to let me know if you want to order, add or change your order is at 12:00 Noon Today.

See ya all Soon!!
[/quote]

Clarke - Thanks for all your hard work on this!!


----------



## clarkely

Not a problem Rick









If anyone still wants to order...i can probably add........i can't guarantee......but i can try.........so any late additions to the attendee list for the rally still have the opportunity to get them if they would like........just let me know.

Clarke


----------



## rdvholtwood

Here is an update list - did I miss anyone?

303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hello everyone - some of you had asked for an itenerary for the rally. *I am trying not to make this too structured to allow for flexibility of planning your weekend in Gettysburg.* Gettysburg has lots of history and Drummer Boy Campground may be the best resource for questions if you are planning on visiting the town. We, in the past, have usually just drove into Gettysburg and did our own thing.

So, basically, here is a quick overview of the weekend:

Friday night will be time to relax and meet your fellow outbackers!

Saturday
*clarkely* is coordinating the *Tie-Dying* in the a.m so that the shirts can dry during the day. 
*navycranes* is coordinating the *Childrens Games* early afternoon 
*mikenkristipa* - is coordinating the *Potluck Dinner* to be held Saturday evening - stay tuned for details.

For those that are planning to sponsor activities, *please post times* on when you are planning your event.

The town of Gettysburg is close to the campground, and the campground itself, has a nice pool, there is also mini-golf and a water slide (separate from pool and back close to our area). We do get a *discounted *rate on the *mini golf and the water slide* for the weekend. I will check with Beverly for details.

We (rdvholtwood) will be in site #333, so please stop by and let us know your here - and if you need any help!

Rick


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Getting excited!!! Our first rally!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

We are getting excited!!!!

Stay tuned, I will have a post on this evening for the pot luck on Saturday night. I am looking at 6:00 on Saturday evening at the pavillion. Think about your favorite camping food. Focus on Appetizers, Camping Sandwiches, Salad's and Desserts for your covered dish. Everyone will be responsible for their own beverage's and utensils.

See ya soon,

Mike


----------



## zachsmom

Got the schedule sorted out and...We're in! We are reserved for site 359.
Rick (rdvholtwood) and Rob (navycranes) I emailed you our info.

Lynne

303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
*359 LynneinMD/JohninMD*
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## gburg outback

rdvholtwood said:


> Here is an update list - did I miss anyone?
> 
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess
> 312 joonbee
> 313 navycranes
> 314 sydmeg1012
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz
> 318 Acadia Hiker
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780
> 329 O'Hana
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5
> 332 Rizfam
> 333 rdvholtwood
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer
> 348 willie226
> 374 outbacknjack
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


gburg outback on site 210


----------



## rdvholtwood

Here ya go....

*39 Families!!!! WOW
*
210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## mikenkristipa

*POTLUCK DETAILS

*Potluck Dinner will take place at 6:00pm Saturday night at the Drummer Boy Pavilion.

Items to bring:
1. Salad's
2. Appetizer's
3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
4. Dessert's

Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 39 families coming to the party.

When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner post on the site and we will add it behind your name on the main site list.

Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.

Any other suggestions would be great - this is my first rally and first time coordinating a potluck on this large of a scale.

Any questions you can send me a PM or post

Thanks and can't wait to meet everyone,

Mike


----------



## bradnjess

mikenkristipa said:


> *POTLUCK DETAILS
> 
> When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner post on the site and we will add it behind your name on the main site list.
> 
> Mike*


*

Mike, thanks for organizing this, sounds like a good time. Jess makes an awesome potato salad and would be more than willing to make it for the Saturday potluck. I make a decent pecan pie and can bring a couple of those as well. Let me know if this will be okay/enough. Looking forward to meeting everyone, thanks again,

Brad*


----------



## mikenkristipa

Sounds Good - with 39 families, we should have plenty of food - Thank You

And it begins - I'm hungry just thinking about it!!!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Joonbee

Mike, I will be good for a couple of venison loins marinated differently and thinly sliced for snacking and I may be able to talk the DW into some "mudballs" for dessert.


----------



## clarkely

Item 3: Camping style Sandwich's...........Is it alright if we want to make up something else and bring???? Maybe barbecue chicken, steak or chili???


----------



## mikenkristipa

Absolutly!!! That #3 category is kind of open.

Clarkley also had a good idea. Please bring an index card with your Outbacker name and the name of the item on it. That way people can see who brought what and ask for recipe's if they want.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Mike - thanks for coordinating this!! I added my contribution below









See ya on Friday!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## MaeJae

THANK YOU!!!! for posting additional information! 
AWESOME!!!

Our camper is out of the barn... dewinterized... lubed... checked!!!!
All systems are a GO!

We sooooooooooooooooo can't wait!

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

Mike - thanks for coordinating this!! I added my contribution below









See ya on Friday!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## lilunsure

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## llee780

Thanks so much to everyone for organizing this rally. We are so ready! We will be bringing 2 beer can chickens and a peach cobbler.


----------



## Joonbee

Added ours and llee780. Gettin hungry thinking about it.

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL
[/quote]


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Please sign us up for.......

Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.

Thanks! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Added input from Living4weekenz! I can hardly wait!!!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## 'Ohana

*Made a change to sites - Outbacknjack name has been retired. We are now Ohana! We will be in site 374. 
See you soon!*

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL
[/quote]


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Put us down for a dish we had the first time in Gettysburg at the Farnsworth House--"Spoon Bread." Civil War era dish which is a corn casserole. BTW, the restaurant is excellent and I highly recommend it. A bit pricey, but worth it. How many other times do you get a chance to eat in a house that no only was standing during the battle of Gettysburg, but is riddled with bullet holes and is supposedly haunted??? Get the pumpkin fritters if you go!


----------



## rdvholtwood

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Bennitt5

Bennitt5, put us down for Mac & Cheese


----------



## rdvholtwood

Bennitt5 said:


> Bennitt5, put us down for Mac & Cheese


I've added you in on the previous post!


----------



## navycranes

Put navycranes down for Amish Mac Salad (Hold the shaving cream








)


----------



## rdvholtwood

navycranes said:


> Put navycranes down for Amish Mac Salad (Hold the shaving cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What no shaving cream!!

See above list - its added!!


----------



## Ride-n-10

Ride-n-10 will be in 346


----------



## rdvholtwood

*Welcome aboard Ride-in-10!!!
*

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee
313 navycranes 
314 sydmeg1012
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz
318 Acadia Hiker
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae
322 jjbridge
324 llee780
329 O'Hana
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure
345 webeopelas
*346 Ride-n-10*
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 outbacknjack

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## clarkely

I will be receiving a Shirt Screen sign off early this week...............if you want T-shirts Please advise/message me and i will send you the info..............tye dye activity for saturday morning.

Clarke


----------



## navycranes

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello everyone - some of you had asked for an itenerary for the rally. *I am trying not to make this too structured to allow for flexibility of planning your weekend in Gettysburg.* Gettysburg has lots of history and Drummer Boy Campground may be the best resource for questions if you are planning on visiting the town. We, in the past, have usually just drove into Gettysburg and did our own thing.
> 
> So, basically, here is a quick overview of the weekend:
> 
> Friday night will be time to relax and meet your fellow outbackers!
> 
> Saturday
> *clarkely* is coordinating the *Tie-Dying* in the a.m so that the shirts can dry during the day.
> *navycranes* is coordinating the *Childrens Games* early afternoon
> *mikenkristipa* - is coordinating the *Potluck Dinner* to be held Saturday evening - stay tuned for details.
> 
> For those that are planning to sponsor activities, *please post times* on when you are planning your event.
> 
> The town of Gettysburg is close to the campground, and the campground itself, has a nice pool, there is also mini-golf and a water slide (separate from pool and back close to our area). We do get a *discounted *rate on the *mini golf and the water slide* for the weekend. I will check with Beverly for details.
> 
> We (rdvholtwood) will be in site #333, so please stop by and let us know your here - and if you need any help!
> 
> Rick


We will shoot for kid's games going down around 3 PM. Please stop by the grassy area around 2 pm to drop off your shaving cream or bring it by site 313 any time before that. As a request, please keep the kids away from the game area until it is set up. Older kids, like teens, may come earlier if they want to help set it up.

Don't forget to bring your cameras. Lots of opportunities for embarrassing photos to show the boyfriend/girlfriends latter on down the road


----------



## wolfwood

This just in from Wolfwood ....

Looks like Kathy will be making her WONDERFUL Stuffed Shells for the Potluck!!! MMMMmmmmm <that means a couple extra batches for the freezer here at home, too!!







)


----------



## sydmeg1012

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

***Update List**** COUNTDOWN!!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - Stuffed Shells
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## webeopelas

***Update List**** COUNTDOWN!!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - Stuffed Shells
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas - Snicker/Apple salad
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## HootBob

We will be bringing Pierogies in butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup
And of course a 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer like we do for other rallies

Don


----------



## rdvholtwood

***Update List**** COUNTDOWN!!

210 gburg outback
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob - Pierogies in butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup / 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer 
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - Stuffed Shells
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas - Snicker/Apple salad
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## gburg outback

sydmeg1012 said:


> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer
> 348 willie226
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## tdvffjohn

gburg outback said:


> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn..cancelled,due to graduation conflicts
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer
> 348 willie226
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn......

*NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rdvholtwood

*342 tdvffjohn..cancelled,due to graduation conflicts
*
Sorry that you can't make it









I contacted Beverly today and asked her to hold this site open for anyone who would still like to still sign up or anyone who would like to change their site.

Rick


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Does anybody know if the Rally @ Lil Drummer Boy CG 6/12 still on?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

We'll be there!


----------



## rdvholtwood

*Yes, the rally is still on* - I will be sending an email to those that provided me their emails with info over the next few days.

If you have any questions, please feel free to email us at [email protected]

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa

Yes!

We are looking forward to meeting everyone!

As far as coordination of the dinner just bring a "covered dish" (If you already said a certain dish - go ahead and bring that) and I am sure all will work out.

More to come from Rick and myself - stay tuned.

Thanks - see ya all in two weeks,

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Yes its on!!!

Maybe we need to set some fireside time aside for a Conference!!

I believe, from what i have observed in posts................we have a good cross section of the forum at our rally, we have some people from other geographic regions attending...........I would suggest we put our collective heads together!!

I would also suggest that our Rally emails over the next couple of weeks be a "reply to all", may be a bunch of emails, but it will keep evceryone as informed as possible.

I can't wait to meet everyone!!

Clarke


----------



## navycranes

Why did the rally section get deleted??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Answered in Dougs letter on home page


----------



## rdvholtwood

I am in the process of sending PM's to everyone on the list indicating the rally is still on. Once the PM's are sent, I would ask that you send any questions to [email protected].

I am planning on either arriving late Thursday or early Friday morning - I will be in site 333 and look forward to meeting you all!

Rick


----------



## Just Add Dirt

IF anyone decides to cancel, please let me know and I will take your site: I don't have a reservation yet and would like to stay in the section reserved for outbackers.com. We can work out the details with the staff at Drummer boy CG on the phone. Thanks
Can't we all just get along?
Choose civility!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I cancelled site 342 the other day, don t know if they filled it yet


----------



## Just Add Dirt

tdvffjohn said:


> I cancelled site 342 the other day, don t know if they filled it yet


I called, got the machine and left my info in hopes of getting a site; thanks!!!


----------



## clarkely

Can't wait to meet everyone..we need a Big Bonfire







as there will be a lot to talk about


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> I cancelled site 342 the other day, don t know if they filled it yet


I called, got the machine and left my info in hopes of getting a site; thanks!!!
[/quote]

I contacted Beverly to ask her to hold the site last week when tdvffjohn said he cancelled. You should be able to get the site - let me know if you need any help.

Rick


----------



## clarkely

that its back and up!!

Can't wait to see everyone!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am closing this temp rally threads to eliminate confusion. Please go to the original rally thread

Decided to merge instead


----------



## rdvholtwood

tdvffjohn said:


> I am closing this temp rally threads to eliminate confusion. Please go to the original rally thread
> 
> Decided to merge instead


Thanks for merging!!

Countdown everyone!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!









210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> I cancelled site 342 the other day, don t know if they filled it yet


I called, got the machine and left my info in hopes of getting a site; thanks!!!
[/quote]

Did DB get back to you?

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa

Ten days and counting!

We will be arriving Thursday night sometime (Just the daughter and I - DW has to work so she will be coming down with my SOB friends Friday night). Just curious when everyone is coming in. We are also staying til Monday.

Glad the thread is back - now I can keep checking out the mouth watering delights that people will be bringing to the pot luck.

See ya soon,

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Kathy's taking the week off so can leave here EARLY on the 9th (Tuesday) ... stop to share coffee with tdvfjohn in NJ ... and getting to Gettysburg sometime that evening.

CAN'T WAIT!!! *ROADTRIP!!! *


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> Ten days and counting!
> 
> We will be arriving Thursday night sometime (Just the daughter and I - DW has to work so she will be coming down with my SOB friends Friday night). Just curious when everyone is coming in. We are also staying til Monday.
> 
> Glad the thread is back - now I can keep checking out the mouth watering delights that people will be bringing to the pot luck.
> 
> See ya soon,
> 
> Mike


I wish we were coming out earlier.............But our kids are still n school









We will be out early afternoon on friday.............We will take them out at noon







but we need to leave sunday..........

See ya all soon

Clarke


----------



## Acadia Hiker

We intend to be there at check-in time (3:00) Friday afternoon. Staying until Tuesday.


----------



## Joonbee

Scheduled to arrive on Thursday, but I may actually change that to Wednesday. Working midnights on Tuesday night, which would be until 6am Wednesday morning. May just come home, take a nap and start camping. Figure if I am technically "off work" I might as well make the best of it and hook up the OB early and head down on Wednesday.

We will be staying until Monday also.

Can't wait.


----------



## 'Ohana

The 'Ohana crew will arrive Thursday evening. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new friends!


----------



## mikenkristipa

***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!









210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We'll be there on Thursday around check-in and staying until Tuesday 









Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## navycranes

navycranes will be checking in at check-in time on Wednesday checking out Monday Afternoon.

Se ya all there


----------



## kibitzer

rdvholtwood said:


> ***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
> 348 willie226
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## Just Add Dirt

kibitzer said:


> ***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 mhbandy
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa
> 306 mikenkristipa
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
> 348 willie226
> 352 Just Add Dirt- Watergate salad
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


[/quote]


----------



## rdvholtwood

Countdown!
















I will be arriving sometime on Wednesday and either leave Sunday or Monday (site #333).

Also, *sites 303 & 342 are OPEN* - If any one has been holding off thinking about the rally - now is the time to attend - these sites are within our area and are open. I just recieved notice yesterday that mhbandy in # 303 canceled.

Site specifics - #303 - up to 50' trailer - back in 
#342 - up to 32' trailer - pull through

Can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!









210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us









***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 mhbandy
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad 
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese 
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us


That's it--we're not coming now...


----------



## bradnjess

Acadia Hiker said:


> Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us


That's it--we're not coming now...








[/quote]
Can I have you share then?







especially if it has those crunchy onions on top.









Brad


----------



## wolfwood

Brad ... just a guess







but I'll bet there'll be more than enough!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Acadia Hiker said:


> Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us


That's it--we're not coming now...








[/quote]
If you talk real nice to Kathy, she just might agree to bring some up to Acadia ....


----------



## Joonbee

Cant wait. 6 days and counting. We will be arriving Wednesday and leaving Monday.

Just looking at the list I think I will start fasting tomorrow.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us


That's it--we're not coming now...








[/quote]
If you talk real nice to Kathy, she just might agree to bring some up to Acadia ....
[/quote]

[schmooze-mode] Hi, Kathy. I'm Acadia Hiker. I like stuffed shells...







[/schmooze-mode]


----------



## sydmeg1012

clarkely said:


> Ten days and counting!
> 
> We will be arriving Thursday night sometime (Just the daughter and I - DW has to work so she will be coming down with my SOB friends Friday night). Just curious when everyone is coming in. We are also staying til Monday.
> 
> Glad the thread is back - now I can keep checking out the mouth watering delights that people will be bringing to the pot luck.
> 
> See ya soon,
> 
> Mike


I wish we were coming out earlier.............But our kids are still n school









We will be out early afternoon on friday.............We will take them out at noon







but we need to leave sunday..........

See ya all soon

Clarke
[/quote]

Same here...work and school won't allow us to leave until about 2:30 on Friday so we should roll in around 5:30-ish. We'll also head out Sunday. We need to move this back one or two weekends next time so that school is out! My wife is a teacher so it would just be me needing to take a day or two off work.


----------



## clarkely

I love New England Style Stuff Shells


----------



## Just Add Dirt

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood will be bringing Green Bean Casserole instead of Stuffed Shells & my Sister will be surprising us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Updated*** Keep that food coming!!
> 
> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
> 306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
> 307 clarkely
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
> 348 willie226
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## clarkely

Hello All,
If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.

I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## lilunsure

clarkely said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.


----------



## clarkely

lilunsure said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.
[/quote]

I have only dipped before...But the Tye dye people said to use bottles, they said it will be easier and cleaner and better for an activity like this.

I will bring plastic for working on...........

Feel free to give any advice or opinions...........by no means am i a tye dye expert. I got a tye dye kit from Dharma Trading for doing 50 shirts..........it comes with 4 colors, i only got the red and blue and extra of it.........so i should have plenty of Dye


----------



## lilunsure

clarkely said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.
[/quote]

I have only dipped before...But the Tye dye people said to use bottles, they said it will be easier and cleaner and better for an activity like this.

I will bring plastic for working on...........

Feel free to give any advice or opinions...........by no means am i a tye dye expert. I got a tye dye kit from Dharma Trading for doing 50 shirts..........it comes with 4 colors, i only got the red and blue and extra of it.........so i should have plenty of Dye
[/quote]

I'm no expert either. Done it several times: crystal, dipping and bottles. I think bottles give you more precision on your dying. The trick is not to let your shirt touch the newspaper. It will be the same for doing it on plastic because the plastic will not absorb your dye and the dye will collect on the plastic. Therefore, absorbing into your shirt if you lie it on the plastic. But the great thing about tye dying is there is no wrong and each is unique.

Dharma is good dye, and kind of expensive. Did you collect enough from the shirts to cover the dye?


----------



## clarkely

lilunsure said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.
[/quote]

I have only dipped before...But the Tye dye people said to use bottles, they said it will be easier and cleaner and better for an activity like this.

I will bring plastic for working on...........

Feel free to give any advice or opinions...........by no means am i a tye dye expert. I got a tye dye kit from Dharma Trading for doing 50 shirts..........it comes with 4 colors, i only got the red and blue and extra of it.........so i should have plenty of Dye
[/quote]

I'm no expert either. Done it several times: crystal, dipping and bottles. I think bottles give you more precision on your dying. The trick is not to let your shirt touch the newspaper. It will be the same for doing it on plastic because the plastic will not absorb your dye and the dye will collect on the plastic. Therefore, absorbing into your shirt if you lie it on the plastic. But the great thing about tye dying is there is no wrong and each is unique.

Dharma is good dye, and kind of expensive. Did you collect enough from the shirts to cover the dye?
[/quote]

Funny you should ask that........







I got the shirts yesterday, and i have the dye kit.........and well i did not charge quite enough.............I had based the shirt pricing on a 100 shirts, reason i did was at looking at the rally forum threads from spring gulch last fall, there were over 50 families...........well Shirt orders totaled 69. Then when getting the shirts ordered I told them to do two screenings (i figured one) because we had shirts ranging from youth small to adult XXXL so one size would not fit all and look good (Learning curve







i will be an expert by the next rally) Dye materials were only slightly higher than i estimated..........anyhow i will give the thread a breakdown of expenses on getting everything.

69 T Shirts Total
Nyce Shirt Company (Printed T-Shirts) Invoice = $585.05
Dharma Trading Invoice (Tye Dye) = $ 64.56
Cost to ship Doug his shirt form Th e rally = (I will take care of that)
Total Expenses = *$649.61*

Sale Receipts So far = $542.00
One T-Shirt For PDX_DOUG (Trademark Owner) = $ 0.00 (We are sending him a shirt)
Was able to get kibitzer 3 shirts on Print day = $ 24.00 (Will collect at the rally)
Total Receipts = *$568.00*

*Total Deficit = ($ 81.61) (or $1.20 per Shirt (68) Excluding the Shirt for Doug)*

So i was going to ask everyone or put a cup out to collect $1.00 per shirt from everyone...........if they can................if not no big deal.............

I also will have each shirt order in one of the Green recyclable Grocery bags (i have a bunch of them)









I was going to post this this weekend with a picture of the shirt being modeled..........but since you asked









Clarke


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hey Clarke,

Thank You for all your work on this. Having the t-shirts and tye-dye event was a great idea.

See you in - well - about a week.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Hey Clarke,
> 
> Thank You for all your work on this. Having the t-shirts and tye-dye event was a great idea.
> 
> See you in - well - about a week.
> 
> Mike


x2 - Great Job!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

clarkely said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.
[/quote]

I have only dipped before...But the Tye dye people said to use bottles, they said it will be easier and cleaner and better for an activity like this.

I will bring plastic for working on...........

Feel free to give any advice or opinions...........by no means am i a tye dye expert. I got a tye dye kit from Dharma Trading for doing 50 shirts..........it comes with 4 colors, i only got the red and blue and extra of it.........so i should have plenty of Dye
[/quote]

I'm no expert either. Done it several times: crystal, dipping and bottles. I think bottles give you more precision on your dying. The trick is not to let your shirt touch the newspaper. It will be the same for doing it on plastic because the plastic will not absorb your dye and the dye will collect on the plastic. Therefore, absorbing into your shirt if you lie it on the plastic. But the great thing about tye dying is there is no wrong and each is unique.

Dharma is good dye, and kind of expensive. Did you collect enough from the shirts to cover the dye?
[/quote]

Funny you should ask that........







I got the shirts yesterday, and i have the dye kit.........and well i did not charge quite enough.............I had based the shirt pricing on a 100 shirts, reason i did was at looking at the rally forum threads from spring gulch last fall, there were over 50 families...........well Shirt orders totaled 69. Then when getting the shirts ordered I told them to do two screenings (i figured one) because we had shirts ranging from youth small to adult XXXL so one size would not fit all and look good (Learning curve







i will be an expert by the next rally) Dye materials were only slightly higher than i estimated..........anyhow i will give the thread a breakdown of expenses on getting everything.

69 T Shirts Total
Nyce Shirt Company (Printed T-Shirts) Invoice = $585.05
Dharma Trading Invoice (Tye Dye) = $ 64.56
Cost to ship Doug his shirt form Th e rally = (I will take care of that)
Total Expenses = *$649.61*

Sale Receipts So far = $542.00
One T-Shirt For PDX_DOUG (Trademark Owner) = $ 0.00 (We are sending him a shirt)
Was able to get kibitzer 3 shirts on Print day = $ 24.00 (Will collect at the rally)
Total Receipts = *$568.00*

*Total Deficit = ($ 81.61) (or $1.20 per Shirt (68) Excluding the Shirt for Doug)*

So i was going to ask everyone or put a cup out to collect $1.00 per shirt from everyone...........if they can................if not no big deal.............

I also will have each shirt order in one of the Green recyclable Grocery bags (i have a bunch of them)









I was going to post this this weekend with a picture of the shirt being modeled..........but since you asked









Clarke
[/quote]

Now you know we won't leave you hanging with that expense....


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


You mean we are not dye our hands too









What dye process are you planning on using (bottles, dipping, etc.). Do you enough rubber bands?

You need to be careful using newspaper as the newspaper ink will rub off on the shirt if you place your shirt directly on the newspaper.
[/quote]

I have only dipped before...But the Tye dye people said to use bottles, they said it will be easier and cleaner and better for an activity like this.

I will bring plastic for working on...........

Feel free to give any advice or opinions...........by no means am i a tye dye expert. I got a tye dye kit from Dharma Trading for doing 50 shirts..........it comes with 4 colors, i only got the red and blue and extra of it.........so i should have plenty of Dye
[/quote]

I'm no expert either. Done it several times: crystal, dipping and bottles. I think bottles give you more precision on your dying. The trick is not to let your shirt touch the newspaper. It will be the same for doing it on plastic because the plastic will not absorb your dye and the dye will collect on the plastic. Therefore, absorbing into your shirt if you lie it on the plastic. But the great thing about tye dying is there is no wrong and each is unique.

Dharma is good dye, and kind of expensive. Did you collect enough from the shirts to cover the dye?
[/quote]

Funny you should ask that........







I got the shirts yesterday, and i have the dye kit.........and well i did not charge quite enough.............I had based the shirt pricing on a 100 shirts, reason i did was at looking at the rally forum threads from spring gulch last fall, there were over 50 families...........well Shirt orders totaled 69. Then when getting the shirts ordered I told them to do two screenings (i figured one) because we had shirts ranging from youth small to adult XXXL so one size would not fit all and look good (Learning curve







i will be an expert by the next rally) Dye materials were only slightly higher than i estimated..........anyhow i will give the thread a breakdown of expenses on getting everything.

69 T Shirts Total
Nyce Shirt Company (Printed T-Shirts) Invoice = $585.05
Dharma Trading Invoice (Tye Dye) = $ 64.56
Cost to ship Doug his shirt form Th e rally = (I will take care of that)
Total Expenses = *$649.61*

Sale Receipts So far = $542.00
One T-Shirt For PDX_DOUG (Trademark Owner) = $ 0.00 (We are sending him a shirt)
Was able to get kibitzer 3 shirts on Print day = $ 24.00 (Will collect at the rally)
Total Receipts = *$568.00*

*Total Deficit = ($ 81.61) (or $1.20 per Shirt (68) Excluding the Shirt for Doug)*

So i was going to ask everyone or put a cup out to collect $1.00 per shirt from everyone...........if they can................if not no big deal.............

I also will have each shirt order in one of the Green recyclable Grocery bags (i have a bunch of them)









I was going to post this this weekend with a picture of the shirt being modeled..........but since you asked









Clarke
[/quote]

Now you know we won't leave you hanging with that expense....
[/quote]

I know!! That is why i was not that worried about it


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> Hey Clarke,
> 
> Thank You for all your work on this. Having the t-shirts and tye-dye event was a great idea.
> 
> See you in - well - about a week.
> 
> Mike


x2 - Great Job!!
[/quote]

X3









Better make the tip jar bigger. I was thinking $1 extra per shirt AND a cold beverage.


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Hey Clarke,
> 
> Thank You for all your work on this. Having the t-shirts and tye-dye event was a great idea.
> 
> See you in - well - about a week.
> 
> Mike


x2 - Great Job!!
[/quote]

X3









Better make the tip jar bigger. I was thinking $1 extra per shirt AND a cold beverage.








[/quote]

Cold Beverage.................. I am Always Thirsty


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Hey Clarke,
> 
> Thank You for all your work on this. Having the t-shirts and tye-dye event was a great idea.
> 
> See you in - well - about a week.
> 
> Mike


x2 - Great Job!!
[/quote]

X3









Better make the tip jar bigger. I was thinking $1 extra per shirt AND a cold beverage.








[/quote]

Cold Beverage.................. I am Always Thirsty








[/quote]

DONE DEAL THEN


----------



## clarkely

If I get a cold beverage from everyone.............

I may need to start WAY EARLY


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> If I get a cold beverage from everyone.............
> 
> I may need to start WAY EARLY


or drink faster!


----------



## clarkely

Or start Early and go fast


----------



## mikenkristipa

All this talk is making me real thirsty.

I'll be at Eagles Peak in about an hour - I think I will have one....or two.....or - well you get the idea.

Have a good weekend!!!!

Mike


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> All this talk is making me real thirsty.
> 
> I'll be at Eagles Peak in about an hour - I think I will have one....or two.....or - well you get the idea.
> 
> Have a good weekend!!!!
> 
> Mike


I am Jealous!! It will be a beautiful weekend after this rain clears out!!


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Or start Early and go fast


I dont see the concern with either


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I am close to DB campground and the local "Weather Guessers" are predicting good weather for next weekends rally: 20% chance of T-stms Friday, sunny and upper 70's Sat...Hope they're right!!


----------



## Joonbee

Leaving Wednesday a.m. 3 days and counting.

Not exited at all. See ya all there. Safe travels.


----------



## rdvholtwood

*Countdown!*

Just curious - who will all be there on Wednesday? I will definitely be arriving as early as possible...

I would like to propose another game for the kids on Saturday night. The kids will need flashlights and we will be blocking off the road between sites 329 to around 334 - I will need 2 adult volunteers to help. The game will involve a scavenger hunt with flashlights and be held on the road.

Please plan to meet at site 333 at dark (around 9 p.m.) for further details!!!!









Rick


----------



## 'Ohana

Yo !! G-Burg Rally Goer"s
Any one in need of a camping (or home use) small gas grill









I have a used 1 season Weber Q 100 and a used 1 time matching griddle, When not in use the grill has always been kept in a storage container and the griddle is still in it's box.
Bought these last spring as I was in need of a new grill but have since desided to go back to charcoal

Outbacker price is $ 65 for both 
Thanks, and if interested please send PM and I'll bring them along

Ed


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> *Countdown!*
> 
> Just curious - who will all be there on Wednesday? I will definitely be arriving as early as possible...
> 
> I would like to propose another game for the kids on Saturday night. The kids will need flashlights and we will be blocking off the road between sites 329 to around 334 - I will need 2 adult volunteers to help. The game will involve a scavenger hunt with flashlights and be held on the road.
> 
> Please plan to meet at site 333 at dark (around 9 p.m.) for further details!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


How ' bout a snipe hunt?


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> *Countdown!*
> 
> Just curious - who will all be there on Wednesday? I will definitely be arriving as early as possible...
> 
> I would like to propose another game for the kids on Saturday night. The kids will need flashlights and we will be blocking off the road between sites 329 to around 334 - I will need 2 adult volunteers to help. The game will involve a scavenger hunt with flashlights and be held on the road.
> 
> Please plan to meet at site 333 at dark (around 9 p.m.) for further details!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


How ' bout a snipe hunt?
[/quote]

Maybe it will be a Gettysburg Ghost Hunt







then it will be the "Gettysburg Nightmare Rally" for the kids









Joking rick.......don't get any ideas there


----------



## 'Ohana

Would like to add: "A Killer Potato Salad" to items that 'Ohana is bringing.

Thanks.
Hope

CU Thursday evening!


----------



## clarkely

Updated Potluck dishes

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad







.gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> *Countdown!*
> 
> Just curious - who will all be there on Wednesday? I will definitely be arriving as early as possible...
> 
> I would like to propose another game for the kids on Saturday night. The kids will need flashlights and we will be blocking off the road between sites 329 to around 334 - I will need 2 adult volunteers to help. The game will involve a scavenger hunt with flashlights and be held on the road.
> 
> Please plan to meet at site 333 at dark (around 9 p.m.) for further details!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


We will be arriving Wednesday, probably mid afternoon. Making a stop at CW on the way.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> *Countdown!*
> 
> Just curious - who will all be there on Wednesday? I will definitely be arriving as early as possible...
> 
> I would like to propose another game for the kids on Saturday night. The kids will need flashlights and we will be blocking off the road between sites 329 to around 334 - I will need 2 adult volunteers to help. The game will involve a scavenger hunt with flashlights and be held on the road.
> 
> Please plan to meet at site 333 at dark (around 9 p.m.) for further details!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


How ' bout a *snipe hunt*?
[/quote]

Maybe you could be one of the volunteers? - you will need a brown bag and a stick


----------



## wolfwood

We will be leaving Wolfwood at about 4AM Tuesday (that would be about 17 hrs from NOW!!!) and, hopefully, arriving sometime late tomorrow afternoon. WAHOOOOOOOO!!!

CU there!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> We will be leaving Wolfwood at about 4AM Tuesday (that would be about 17 hrs from NOW!!!) and, hopefully, arriving sometime late tomorrow afternoon. WAHOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> CU there!!


Can't believe I'm finally going to meet you (and see







in person!!!). Looking forward this rally and the kids are crazy for Gettysburg.

Couple more days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Acadia Hiker said:


> We will be leaving Wolfwood at about 4AM Tuesday (that would be about 17 hrs from NOW!!!) and, hopefully, arriving sometime late tomorrow afternoon. WAHOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> CU there!!


Can't believe I'm finally going to meet you (and see







in person!!!). Looking forward this rally and the kids are crazy for Gettysburg.

Couple more days!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
Oh, Bernie, it's real. LOOK OUT!


----------



## llee780

We would be happy to help! We will be arriving Thursday evening.....#324 If it is before dark we'll come by.

Lisa


----------



## jjbridge

clarkely said:


> Updated Potluck dishes
> 
> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
> 306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
> 307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> 342 tdvffjohn
> 343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
> 345 webeopelas
> 347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
> 348 willie226
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


Put us down for fresh baked apple cakes.
thanks, jim and julie


----------



## rdvholtwood

Countdown!!

Lots of GREAT food!!

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad







.gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## clarkely

Heard from our SOB Friends.......their dishes are added.

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad







.gif .gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## Acadia Hiker

wolfwood said:


> We will be leaving Wolfwood at about 4AM Tuesday (that would be about 17 hrs from NOW!!!) and, hopefully, arriving sometime late tomorrow afternoon. WAHOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> CU there!!


Can't believe I'm finally going to meet you (and see







in person!!!). Looking forward this rally and the kids are crazy for Gettysburg.

Couple more days!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
Oh, Bernie, it's real. LOOK OUT!
[/quote]

Even my wife mentioned wanting to meet







. You have quite the following. The biggest question is, after this weekend, are you going to want to cancel the reservations for Acadia...


----------



## 'Ohana

[quote name='clarkely' date='Jun 8 2009, 11:02 PM' post='351241']
Heard from our SOB Friends.......their dishes are added.

304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls








My DW will be happy to hear that, as it's one of her favorite's









Ed


----------



## webeopelas

Somehow our contribution fell off the list with the rally threads "Blinking"

So I will repost:

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad .gif .gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
342 tdvffjohn
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas - Apple and Snickers Salad
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## rdvholtwood

Updated - removed tdvffjohn - cancelled - list should be up to date now!

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad .gif .gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
*342 open*
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas - Apple and Snickers Salad
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## rdvholtwood

llee780 said:


> We would be happy to help! We will be arriving Thursday evening.....#324 If it is before dark we'll come by.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for volunteering! - I will catch up with you at the Rally and let you know what I need.

Rick


----------



## willie226

Hi all 
we will be leaving Friday around lunch time see you all there. 
can we be on the list for Taco Salad for the potluck
You all drive carefully!!!!!!!!

Willie


----------



## rdvholtwood

Update Pot Luck listed with input from willie226.........

210 gburg outback Fruit salad
303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad .gif .gif
304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls
305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
315 gailnwalt
316 Highlander96
317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
319 Irishcampers
320 dieseldave
321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
335 Thuston
336 Kernfour
337 The Howells
338 The Bogers
339 The Howells II
340 chillaxin
*342 open*
343 lilunsure - Pork BBQ and rolls
345 webeopelas - Apple and Snickers Salad
347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
348 willie226 - Taco Salad
359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard

Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


----------



## tdvffjohn

I can vouch for the fact that Judi and Kathy (Wolfwood) are on the way. I met them for lunch in Newburgh today.


----------



## clarkely

tdvffjohn said:


> I can vouch for the fact that Judi and Kathy (Wolfwood) are on the way. I met them for lunch in Newburgh today.


Did you say you were back in? going to meet them for lunch at Drummer boy









Little whisper down the lane


----------



## tdvffjohn

I wish, but no, 6 th grade promotion ceremony. We are waaay to politically correct now. Its not a graduation, its a promotional ceremony,,,,,geeez


----------



## wolfwood

Well, here we are 20 miles from Harrisburg! Guess it's time for it to stop raining


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Well, here we are 20 miles from Harrisburg! Guess it's time for it to stop raining


Welcome to PA







Just give it 5 minutes + the weather should change


----------



## Acadia Hiker

rdvholtwood said:


> Well, here we are 20 miles from Harrisburg! Guess it's time for it to stop raining


Welcome to PA







Just give it 5 minutes + the weather should change








[/quote]

Up here in the woods, you can experience _all four seasons_ in 5 minutes!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


I have a bunch (at least 50) of surgical gloves (1 size fits all), and a large roll of paper table cloth for the tye dye event. Hope this'll help! We'll be there on Friday, about 3PM site 303, We're lookin forward to meeting everyone. Has anyone been there B4 and fished the pond?


----------



## lilunsure

rdvholtwood said:


> Update Pot Luck listed with input from willie226.........
> 
> 210 gburg outback Fruit salad
> 303 Just Add Dirt- Watergate Salad .gif .gif
> 304 SOB friends/Clarkely - Pulled Pork & Rolls
> 305 SOB friends/mikenkristipa - "Best of the West" Baked Beans
> 306 mikenkristipa - Meatball Sandwiches
> 307 clarkely - Chicken And Shrimp Barbecue Skewers, Homemade Applesauce and a Salad
> 311 bradnjess - Potato Salad and Pecan Pie
> 312 joonbee - Venison tenderloins and "Mudballs"
> 313 navycranes - Amish Mac Salad
> 314 sydmeg1012 - Homemade Chicken Tenders
> 315 gailnwalt
> 316 Highlander96
> 317 Living4weekenz - Seafood pasta salad and meatballs in a crock pot with rolls.
> 318 Acadia Hiker - Spoon Bread
> 319 Irishcampers
> 320 dieseldave
> 321 MaeJae - Tortellini & Peppers Salad
> 322 jjbridge - fresh baked apple cakes
> 324 llee780 - 2 Beer can Chickens and a peach cobbler
> 330 HootBob Pierogies in Butter & onions and Broccoli Cheese Soup & 1/4 Barrel of Birch Beer
> 331 Bennitt5 - Mac & Cheese
> 332 Rizfam - sussage, peppers and onions.
> 333 rdvholtwood - Asian Coleslaw Salad
> 334 wolfwood - GreenBean Casserole
> 335 Thuston
> 336 Kernfour
> 337 The Howells
> 338 The Bogers
> 339 The Howells II
> 340 chillaxin
> *342 open*
> 343 lilunsure - dessert
> 345 webeopelas - Apple and Snickers Salad
> 347 kibitzer - Sliced steak & grilled peppers
> 348 willie226 - Taco Salad
> 359 LynneinMD/JohninMD
> 374 Ohana - "A Killer Potato Salad", Hot Dogs/sauerkraut - rolls and mustard
> 
> Cabin #22 Wolfwood's sister & BIL - Surprise


We are changing what we are brining, not sure exactly what, but it will be a dessert


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Hello All,
> If you are going to participate in the Tydye activity, could you please bring rubber or latex gloves for you and/or your children, as well as some newspaper to put down on the table as you work on the shirts.
> 
> I have gloves in the "kit" i got.............but if the majority of you can bring your own, well i do not have to worry about having enough gloves or paper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clarke


I have a bunch (at least 50) of surgical gloves (1 size fits all), and a large roll of paper table cloth for the tye dye event. Hope this'll help! We'll be there on Friday, about 3PM site 303, We're lookin forward to meeting everyone. Has anyone been there B4 and fished the pond?
[/quote]

Thanks!!!

Wise man once say.......Many hands make light work


----------



## Joonbee

wolfwood said:


> Well, here we are 20 miles from Harrisburg! Guess it's time for it to stop raining


Hope you safely made the last 20. Will see ya later TODAY!!!

Going to pick up trailer when I get off work in and hour. Yes I worked all night and have been up readying everything since 8am yesterday. No worries Outbackers adrenaline goin here. DW was doing "mudballs" all afternoon. WOOHOO









Weather update: 30-50% chance of storms rest of the week, but Saturday still the shiny spot.

Did I mention we will be there later TODAY!!!

P.S. Rick I found a last minute new addition for the truck.


----------



## rdvholtwood

*Everyone please have a safe trip!* See you all at the Rally! I am leaving today and will be there sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Trailer brakes finally fixed







One more night on 2nd shift









6 days off
















See ya Thursday


----------



## ember

You all have fun, be safe, as will we and know that we are there with you in spirit! While enjoying our own "rally for two"







to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.
TTFN








Ember


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Just Add Dirt said:


> Has anyone been there B4 and fished the pond?


Yes--three years ago. Not much to brag about. Catfish, bass, and lots of pan fish. Tons of algae and grass. Like I said, that was three years ago and the CG has changed hands. Pretty, though...








​


----------



## rdvholtwood

ember said:


> You all have fun, be safe, as will we and know that we are there with you in spirit! While enjoying our own "rally for two"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.
> TTFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ember


Thanks Ember! We all wish you a VERY HAPPY 25th Anniversary!!!

Rick


----------



## mikenkristipa

I hope all you Gettysburg Rally'ers are staying dry. It's storming about 100 Northeast of you. But I also hope it rains itself out til I arrive tomorrow evening.









One more day of work and then I begin Rallying. Can't wait!

See ya soon,

Mike


----------



## MaeJae

...Almost packed!
We will be leaving tomorrow after our 1/2 day of school!!!! YAY!

I can't wait for school to be out. We will hopefully be on the road by
1:30 and arrive at the campground before 11. I called the campground to 
inform them of our late arrival.

See ya there!
MaeJae and family


----------



## cookie9933

Have a safe trip







Take pictures.
Jan


----------



## rdvholtwood

It has been raining on and off here with some thunder. Just got back from a nice visit with Judi and Kathy, my neighbors.

Majae and Mike - have a safe trip here and will be on the lookout for you both tomorrow









Rick


----------



## navycranes

We are heading out the door. Should be up there around 3 or 4 depending on traffic and weather.

navycranes


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> I hope all you Gettysburg Rally'ers are staying dry. It's storming about 100 Northeast of you. But I also hope it rains itself out til I arrive tomorrow evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more day of work and then I begin Rallying. Can't wait!
> 
> See ya soon,
> 
> Mike


Don't worry the SUn will be arriving tomorrow................coincidentally so will I


----------



## 'Ohana

Heading out today around 4:00 pm with tentative arrival between 6 and 6:30









Every one have a safe trip and we'll see ya there









Ohana crew


----------



## Irishcampers

319 Irishcampers

For the potluck, we're bringing Grandma Suzanne's Hamburg Macaroni Soup and a pie (yet to be determined).

We're heading out tomorrow with plans to be there mid afternoon.

Safe travels! See you there!


----------



## clarkely

Anyone now the area well?? Any Firewood for sale nearby? I was getting a chord..............but its not here yet.


----------



## DieselDave

As I'm getting everything ready so we can leave right after my daughter's last day of school today, I go to the drummerboy website just to see if they have free wireless. I end up on the "Rules & Regulations" page, where I see "Limit of 2 pets per site".









Is anybody there already with more than 2 pets? Do we know how strick they are on that policy?

David


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Anyone now the area well?? Any Firewood for sale nearby? I was getting a chord..............but its not here yet.


I was going thru my covered firewood pile and was having a hard time finding anything dry. Definitly no dry kindling around, so I had to get some old 2X4 peices from inside my outbuilding; If they do have firewood I'll bet it's wet. (I live very close to DB CG). Everything here is just soggy. We're leaving after Daughter get's outta school at 1:30 and oughta be there by 3pm. Send me a note and if you don't have firewood by then and I'll try to scrounge up enough for you to have have a fire 1 nite. I'm in 303, you are in 307: you & yours' are welcome to relax around our fire.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

DieselDave said:


> As I'm getting everything ready so we can leave right after my daughter's last day of school today, I go to the drummerboy website just to see if they have free wireless. I end up on the "Rules & Regulations" page, where I see "Limit of 2 pets per site".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody there already with more than 2 pets? Do we know how strick they are on that policy?
> 
> David


I noticed you folks we're from Maryland: We live in Carrol County, I have a 7yo Daughter too. You are welcome to come by our site so they can play together. I looked for wireless availability at DB Website; not mentioned. I have Wireless Broadband G3; so if you do stop in, you are welcome to use the laptop, to access the internet, as well. 
Eric


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Loading the last of it, hooking up and heading out!. See you before dinner!!!!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

Sitting in my office, staring out the window. There will be no productivity today. We're on the road around 2, should get there around 5-ish. Let's see if I have the sequence right...pull into site, apply emergency brake, get out and open cooler...the rest falls into place.


----------



## tdvffjohn

DieselDave said:


> As I'm getting everything ready so we can leave right after my daughter's last day of school today, I go to the drummerboy website just to see if they have free wireless. I end up on the "Rules & Regulations" page, where I see "Limit of 2 pets per site".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody there already with more than 2 pets? Do we know how strick they are on that policy?
> 
> David


You have 2, the other belongs to a neighbor, you just tied them to the same tree to be friends.


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Anyone now the area well?? Any Firewood for sale nearby? I was getting a chord..............but its not here yet.


I was going thru my covered firewood pile and was having a hard time finding anything dry. Definitly no dry kindling around, so I had to get some old 2X4 peices from inside my outbuilding; If they do have firewood I'll bet it's wet. (I live very close to DB CG). Everything here is just soggy. We're leaving after Daughter get's outta school at 1:30 and oughta be there by 3pm. Send me a note and if you don't have firewood by then and I'll try to scrounge up enough for you to have have a fire 1 nite. I'm in 303, you are in 307: you & yours' are welcome to relax around our fire.








[/quote]

Thanks,
I sometimes burn the midnight hour (& Then some) around the fire


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> Sitting in my office, staring out the window. There will be no productivity today. We're on the road around 2, should get there around 5-ish. Let's see if I have the sequence right...pull into site, apply emergency brake, get out and open cooler...the rest falls into place.


Got it a bit wrong...........(for me at least)......back into site............open cooler (by my side)









all else falls into place







or falls out or down............you get the idea


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Hi All! 
A bunch of us made it! Weather is nice and the campground staff is being very accomadating. Beverly (the group coordinator w/ DB) and most of the outbacker's mutually agreed to have the events planned today in an area centrally located in the section of the campground (300's) we are all staying in, rather than at the pavilion. We're gonna group a bunch of tables together on a "cordoned off" Warren St. 
A large group of us sat around the campfire between sites 305 - 306 last night making smores while a bunch of children played "duck, duck, goose".
I will try to get some pics today to share here.
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks for the info Eric!!

Today we started off with a tiedye activity hosted by Clarkely - we had several tables set up with all the goodies needed to tiedye!

Here is a picture from the activity:










Shortly after, we headed over to a grassy area and Navycranes set up for a kids game. The kids had a ball, as well as, some of the adults. Here is pic:










Tonight we are gearing up for the pot luck dinner - we actually have enough outbackers on the one road to close off the entire road to have our dinner!

Stay tuned for more info.

Rick


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks for the info Eric!!
> 
> Today we started off with a tiedye activity hosted by Clarkely - we had several tables set up with all the goodies needed to tiedye!
> 
> Here is a picture from the activity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after, we headed over to a grassy area and Navycranes set up for a kids game. The kids had a ball, as well as, some of the adults. Here is pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we are gearing up for the pot luck dinner - we actually have enough outbackers on the one road to close off the entire road to have our dinner!
> 
> Stay tuned for more info.
> 
> Rick
> 
> More pixs from the rally: Pot luck dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food was awsome! Great cooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone participated in making this event go smoothly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the "Future Outbacker's of America"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last night the kids enjoyed the "flashlight treasure hunt" (no pix; it was to dark)
> 
> My daughter was absolutely worn out at the end of the day!!!.... good job outbackers'!!!
> Eric


----------



## RizFam

Hey All,

Got in about 7 this evening. It was a nice smooth ride all the way. 
Had a really nice time seeing old freinds & meeting new ones







. We were lucky, the weather was sunny and warm for the most part. 
Sorry we weren't unable to visit with everyone, Johnny didn't want to leave the camper in the evenings, so we spent most of the time taking turns inside with him.

Hope everyone got home safe & the same to those leaving tomorrow.

A Big thanks to all who organized. I know how difficult organizing & running a rally can be. 
You all did an amazing job!!








Thanks So Much!
















Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## clarkely

We just got in about a Half Hour ago!!!

Great Weekend!!! We had an Awesome Time!!!

Great meeting everyone!!!

Who's planning one for the Fall??????????

I wanted to give some "atta Boys" to Rick And Mike for their work in setting it all up!! To Rob for a Great Activity for the Kids!! They had a Blast!!! And to Debbie for her Tie Dye expertise and experience, Huge help to me!!
Eric, thanks for the Firewood!!

And to All the Attendees, as it is the people that make an event an Awesome "event"

Picture takers, please let me know where you have pictures posted, i want to save some of them.

THANKS ALL!!!
Clarke

I also wanted to apologize to everyone that was still there when we left..................kids were melting down and we needed to Bug out quickly...........i would've liked to have made the rounds and said goodbye to everyone still there.......

And I apologize again for Mike keeping us up all hours.


----------



## HootBob

Great Rally
My hats off to Rick and Mike and all others that were involved in the Rally for a job well done








And lots of great food








Its was great meeting some new friends as well as seeing old friends again
We got home around 3:45
Hope everyone had a safe trip home

Don


----------



## sydmeg1012

Rick and Mike, my hat is off to both of you. This was a fantastic event....only our third as travel trailer owners but it will be hard to beat. Our kids had the time of their lives and made some unforgettable memories. Thanks to Rob for the shaving cream balloon event, that was a huge hit. Also thanks to Clarke for organizing the tie-dye, the girls' shirts turned out great.

It was a genuine pleasure to meet everyone and my wife and I were overwhelmed at the sense of community we felt. The kids all got along great and we are very grateful for the way that our girls were welcomed into everyone's 'homes'.

Count us in for the next one, whenever it is!

I took lots of pics and will post them somewhere soon and send the link.


----------



## sydmeg1012

Almost forgot.....a BIG thanks to DieselDave and his wife for being so gracious about their site being transformed into the official Outbackers playground. I think that big rock was more popular than the waterslide at the pool.


----------



## kibitzer

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! We finally made it home. After a "quick" 7 hour trip, plus a stop at the sheepskin outlet on I-78 (don't anyone start about PETA stuff on me please). 
The Cross Bronx Exwy was backed up an hour approaching the GW Bridge, so we took Wolfie's advice, and came across the Tappan Zee Br.

So nice to meet the faces behind the posts. Potluck dinner was a blast, and I think my son & his friend will long remember being covered with shaving cream. Me thinks the adults had some fun this
weekend, too!

- Andrew


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> Almost forgot.....a BIG thanks to DieselDave and his wife for being so gracious about their site being transformed into the official Outbackers playground. I think that big rock was more popular than the waterslide at the pool.


A Big

X2 on that!!


----------



## 'Ohana

Just echoing what everyone else has said, in that our gang had a great time catching up with with old friend's 
and meeting lot's of new ones as well.









Would like to give a big Thank You to Rick & Mike for making it all happen and to all those who contributed their time 
and resources in the games and other activity's









Would like to give another big Thank You to all of those whom attended and for those who traveled great distances just to attended the festivity's, as it means a lot to finally meet some of those whom we would normally never cross paths.









And lastly one more thanks to Judi for giving me the opportunity to hold in my hand's the infamous














and to both her and Kathy for befriending yet another couple of stray dog's









Ed


----------



## willie226

hi all
We made it home safely with no problems. It was nice meeting you all, and hopefully we can do it again in the future.

Willie


----------



## Bennitt5

It was our first Rally and the entire family had a great time. I would like to thank everyone who put on the rally & would like to say thanks to all who stopped over and made us feel welcome. I hope to see all of you again on the road or at another Rally.
Again Thanks to all 
Bennitt5


----------



## mikenkristipa

Thank You to everyone who attended the Rally!!!!

It was our first Rally and the DW and I were overwhelmed with the sense of community that we felt from everyone.

Thank You to Rick for all your hard work on this. YOU ARE THE MAN!

Thank You to Navycranes - great kids activity! Your little guy I think still has shaving cream somewhere, he was a riot.

Thank You Clarke and Debbie for your Tye-dye activity. We just have to keep Rick's wife Donna out of the dye next time.

Thank You to Deisel Dave - Before you arrived I said to someone - I hope this person has a sense of humor because his camper is, literally, IN the playground.

And Thank You to everyone who helped - which was, at one time or another - EVERYONE!!!! When something needed to get done - there was always a number of people that would jump in and "Make it Happen" That is what it is all about in my opinion.

Hope everyone had or has a safe journey home. Can't wait til the next one.

Oh - I almost forgot - Sorry once again to Irishcampers - I just couldn't keep Clarke quiet Saturday Night (Sunday Morning).

Hope to see you on the road again soon!

Mike, Kristi and Hannah


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> Oh - I almost forgot - Sorry once again to Irishcampers - I just couldn't keep Clarke quiet Saturday Night (Sunday Morning).
> 
> Mike, Kristi and Hannah


Just to set the record Straight...........we were on Mikes Site Playing His SOB's game, and Jerry was singing...........

But i am good with bearing the blame...............







But i think Mike does have broader shoulders to carry the weight









And don't worry I apologized early and sold you both down the river.


----------



## sydmeg1012

clarkely said:


> Oh - I almost forgot - Sorry once again to Irishcampers - I just couldn't keep Clarke quiet Saturday Night (Sunday Morning).
> 
> Mike, Kristi and Hannah


Just to set the record Straight...........we were on Mikes Site Playing His SOB's game, and Jerry was singing...........

But i am good with bearing the blame...............







But i think Mike does have broader shoulders to carry the weight









And don't worry I apologized early and sold you both down the river.
[/quote]

Was I dancing too? See what happens when a clean-cut All-American guy gets involved with people who throw washers at plywood? And one of them just happens to be a beer salesman??









BTW my washer game boards are in process....


----------



## Jarrard6

Well I am the oddball that was on site 310 that had been there all week and left on Saturday morning. My wife and kids still have not fogiven me for not staying the entire weekend for the rally but having yesterday to wind down from a week long vacation was a very good thing. It looks like we missed a lot of fun on Saturday and I am sorry we missed all the fun. It was good meeting you all and thank you for welcoming us southerners to the Northeast rally.


----------



## lilunsure

We got back safe and sound yesterday.

We had a wonderful time and I want to thank Rick and Mike for all the hard work they did pulling this rally together. The rally turned out wonderfully. The pot luck went off great and as usual there was way too much food.

I want to thank Clarke and his family for the great tie-dye activity. It is not easy to run an activity like that and they did a wonderful job. Walking through the campground, I saw lots of beautiful shirts hanging to dry.

It is always great seeing old friends and meeting new ones, learning about others camping experiences and gathering information about campgrounds others recommended or have heard about.

We look forward to getting a chance to see those we have meet and other Outbackers at future rallies.

Deb


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hi Everyone!!

Thanks to EVERYONE who participated in the rally - it was YOU that made the rally GREAT!!

Thanks to those that coordinated the activities - Clarkely (for I will forever be greatful for Donna's blue hands







), Navycranes (even though I didn't particpate, I had my share of shaving cream) & Mike for both a great helping plan the rally and pot luck dinner.

Thanks to the weather man also - we had a beautiful weekend!!









There were lots of last minute suggestions that - even though weren't planned - helped greatly with activities during the rally.

It was great actually getting around and meeting all of you - to put a face with the "outback name"

*So are you ready to do it again???

*Stay tuned for more details!!

Rick


----------



## clarkely

Jarrard6 said:


> Well I am the oddball that was on site 310 that had been there all week and left on Saturday morning. My wife and kids still have not fogiven me for not staying the entire weekend for the rally but having yesterday to wind down from a week long vacation was a very good thing. It looks like we missed a lot of fun on Saturday and I am sorry we missed all the fun. It was good meeting you all and thank you for welcoming us southerners to the Northeast rally.


Welcome to the site!!!

Great to have you join!!! More rallies all over the country, i am sure you will find the site and community a very Nice place!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

clarkely said:


> Well I am the oddball that was on site 310 that had been there all week and left on Saturday morning. My wife and kids still have not fogiven me for not staying the entire weekend for the rally but having yesterday to wind down from a week long vacation was a very good thing. It looks like we missed a lot of fun on Saturday and I am sorry we missed all the fun. It was good meeting you all and thank you for welcoming us southerners to the Northeast rally.


Welcome to the site!!!

Great to have you join!!! More rallies all over the country, i am sure you will find the site and community a very Nice place!!
[/quote]

Yes - welcome and we are glad you could join in for a little while.

To attendees that may not have been aware (and anyone following this thread) - we actually had 4 Outback's at the campground that stumbled into our little Hornet's nest that was the Gettysburg Rally. We accepted them with Open arms and we will probably see them lurking on Outbacker's in the future.

The one DW said as they were driving into their site "Oh look honey an Outback, and another, and another, OK what's going on here?"

The other guy says "Honey did you tell them what kind of camper we have? Maybe they put them all together"

A seasonal couple was driving thru the area on Saturday morning and said to Rick "Is this some type of Outbacker convention or something?" As Bill Engvall says "Here's your sign!"

Mike


----------



## DieselDave

We'd also like to thank everyone who coordinated the rally and events. Your time and effort did not go unnoticed and was truly appreciated.

We had a great time meeting everyone's kids







and we really enjoyed the company of the few adults we met too.








I think this weekend was the most fun our kids have ever had camping and they're already asking when we can do it again so they can see their new friends again.

I have to apologize for contributing to the "disturbance" at Mike's site Saturday night as well. If you were bothered by the sound of washers landing on rocks, far away from the plywood target, for hours on end, that would have been me.







Everyone else was making the sound of washers actually hitting the board and going through the holes. I may have also been responsible for the 500w flood light shining in Irishcampers back window until just past midnight. I did, however, manage to leave before the singing started. We can all be thankful for that.









Thanks again and it was great meeting everyone.

David


----------



## Just Add Dirt

What can I say that hasn't been said already; great to meet all of you, we had a teriffic time. Food was awesome, Anne Michelle had a blast; she has a bunch of new friends she can't wait to see again, (same goes for for Missy and me); Mike tell Hanna Michelle's email is [email protected]; apparently they want to stay in touch with each other. 
I will post all the photos I got, as soon as I get some time; we got back and got real busy, and it stays that way until we return from our trip to Cedar Point this weekend: www.cedarpoint.com . BTW there is an Outbacker's rally there, the 1st week of August. 
Dave; thanks for playing "Daddy day care"; you probably need a post- vacation, vacation now








Rick, Mike, Clarke, Rob, and their families; thanks for going "above and beyond" to make sure everyone had a great time.. thank to all who pitched in to move tables and blow up shaving cream ballons, and all the wonderful cooks! Also the stories & marsh-mellows around the campfire were treasured moments.

Eric, Missy Anne Michelle & Cody (thanks to anyone who played fetch with me)


----------



## rdvholtwood

Jarrard6 said:


> Well I am the oddball that was on site 310 that had been there all week and left on Saturday morning. My wife and kids still have not fogiven me for not staying the entire weekend for the rally but having yesterday to wind down from a week long vacation was a very good thing. It looks like we missed a lot of fun on Saturday and I am sorry we missed all the fun. It was good meeting you all and thank you for welcoming us southerners to the Northeast rally.


Welcome to the Outbackers site - Glad you joined! It was great talking to you and meeting your family. Sorry you couldn't stay for the rally; however, I am sure there will be more to come!!

Maybe you want to post under new members and let everyone know you joined? If you need help with this, please let me know.

Rick


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Boy was it quiet without all of you folks around. Wasn't the same yesterday and today.









We arrived home @ 3:30 this afternoon after a six hour trip (5 driving). We had a heck of a time at our first rally. Thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone. Thanks to Rick, Clarke, Mike, and everyone else involved in making this event happen. Believe me when I say it was greatly appreciated. Now when I read your posts, not only will I now be able to put faces to names, I'll hear your voices as I read.

Wolfie, you are as much fun in person as you are online. Can't wait to meet again in Acadia in a few weeks. I'll make a nice plan book for you!

As far as our trip, we had a great time. My son's friend that attended with us (10 years old) had his paternal great-great-grandfather's information with him. He was a Corporal in the Union Army and fought at Gettysburg. Yesterday, we found his name on the Pennsylvania Memorial. I got the chills making that connection over the expanses of time. But it only got better from there. While at the Visitor's Center, we were able to research the location of his regiment during the second and third days of the battle. We then drove out to the Wheat Field and located the monument dedicated to them and found the markers for the right and left flanks on the second day's battle. We stood at the _exact_ location where his great-great-grandfather had fought so bravely so many years ago. I can't describe the feeling that overcame me. I think he grasped how powerful this was, even at the ripe old age of 10.

All in all, it was an excellent trip and a wonderful experience. See you all on the road sometime!


----------



## clarkely

Acadia Hiker said:


> My son's friend that attended with us (10 years old) had his paternal great-great-grandfather's information with him. He was a Corporal in the Union Army and fought at Gettysburg. Yesterday, we found his name on the Pennsylvania Memorial. I got the chills making that connection over the expanses of time. But it only got better from there. While at the Visitor's Center, we were able to research the location of his regiment during the second and third days of the battle. We then drove out to the Wheat Field and located the monument dedicated to them and found the markers for the right and left flanks on the second day's battle. We stood at the _exact_ location where his great-great-grandfather had fought so bravely so many years ago. I can't describe the feeling that overcame me. I think he grasped how powerful this was, even at the ripe old age of 10.
> 
> All in all, it was an excellent trip and a wonderful experience. See you all on the road sometime!


That is Awesome, must of been such a cool experience, that the Boy will only appreciate more and more as time moves on, especially if he already is beginning to grasp the magnitude of it!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Acadia Hiker said:


> Boy was it quiet without all of you folks around. Wasn't the same yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We arrived home @ 3:30 this afternoon after a six hour trip (5 driving). We had a heck of a time at our first rally. Thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone. Thanks to Rick, Clarke, Mike, and everyone else involved in making this event happen. Believe me when I say it was greatly appreciated. Now when I read your posts, not only will I now be able to put faces to names, I'll hear your voices as I read.
> 
> Wolfie, you are as much fun in person as you are online. Can't wait to meet again in Acadia in a few weeks. I'll make a nice plan book for you!
> 
> As far as our trip, we had a great time. My son's friend that attended with us (10 years old) had his paternal great-great-grandfather's information with him. He was a Corporal in the Union Army and fought at Gettysburg. Yesterday, we found his name on the Pennsylvania Memorial. I got the chills making that connection over the expanses of time. But it only got better from there. While at the Visitor's Center, we were able to research the location of his regiment during the second and third days of the battle. We then drove out to the Wheat Field and located the monument dedicated to them and found the markers for the right and left flanks on the second day's battle. We stood at the _exact_ location where his great-great-grandfather had fought so bravely so many years ago. I can't describe the feeling that overcame me. I think he grasped how powerful this was, even at the ripe old age of 10.
> 
> All in all, it was an excellent trip and a wonderful experience. See you all on the road sometime!


I am so glad that you were all able to get to do this - and - hopefully again at another rally! I am sure this is something that he will remember for a long, long, time....


----------



## Irishcampers

We had a great time at our first rally! Thanks to Rick, Mike, Clarke and all who helped plan everything!









And we echo the thanks to DieselDave for hosting Club Rock for the kids! Wolfie and Mike, thanks for taking the time to welcome us when we arrived. Andrew, it was nice comparing notes on trailers.

Now about the shenanigans on Saturday night, I thought that was just hazing the newbies.







I should have logged on sooner to see the apologies. I've already stocked up on washers for the next rally. Geez, I better cancel the order on the klieg light before DW sees the charge!


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We got in about an hour ago had a great time thanks Rick, Mike, Rob,and all we had a good time









BTW in search of new avatar


----------



## MaeJae

It took us 13 hours to get to the campground(straight through with just a couple of breaks)
To everyone that stayed up to greet us, thanks... it is OK that you turned in. In case you
haven't figured it out, I like to do things "my way" so arriving at the campground in the middle
of the early morning(3:15am) was good. No one to "offer" to help ...LOL

We made it home about an hour ago... RAIN!!! again all the way home. I can't believe how
hard it is raining at home right now.

Thank you to all that organized activities and a big thanks to Ed for the pointers
with our GPS!!! THANK YOU! By-passed all the "grade" on the way home.
It was so very cool to have met most of you... (some we missed somehow)
there were soooo many people there.

We couln't have had nicer weather, not to hot and not too cold.

After visiting our younger son in Pittsburgh, I did stop on the way home in Sandusky, OH for the night. 
If the weather would have cooperated we would be in Cedar Point right now but.... RAIN! yuk!

I have some pix to post after I go through all of them. (They are on DH laptop)

What a great kick off to SUMMER break!!!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

All I can say is *WHAT A RALLY!!! WOW!!!!*

After an uneventful 10hr drive out, including lunch with tdvffjohn in Newburgh, NY, we arrived Tuesday afternoon and, I must say, enjoyed those few days of having the CG to ourselves - but it stepped up as everyone started to trickle in Wed, Thurs, and then *!!POW!!* it all kicked into high gear on Friday <well...sort of...we did have to wait for MaeJae & Greg to make _their_ appearances







Sorry, guys - - - 1:30am came along and I just had to fold...)

TieDying (and Donna's Smurfette hands); Shaving Cream Balloons and NavyCrane's youngest tossing those balloons (he's obviously done this before and was showing the older kids the RIGHT way to do it!!); Clarke's demonstration of the *RUNNING* BellyFlopSlide across the shaving cream covered plastic for the kids; all those kids having a ball at ClubRock; Kristin's orbs; Tori's FL photo; my 6y/o newly adopted niece _finally_ getting to go camping and swim with "Aunt Judi" (that's all she's talked about since Christmas!!); and HOURS of sitting & talking with old & new friends!! There were some folks I didn't even get to meet but every time we started to even think about trying to wander ... a handfull of folks showed up and we found ourselves, again, sitting under Puff's awning - talking & laughing for hours! As usual, Puff & the dogs became a gathering place for lots of kids (and adults, too) and Jenna even settled down and (tentatively) visited with a few of you - thanks so much for your patience with her (!) - she came _SUCH A LONG WAY_ in 3 short but VERY active days!! btw, even after a very quiet, rain free, 10hr drive home AND another day to rest .... the dogs are _STILL_ sleeping!!

I could single out so many of you for individual kindnesses and special moments (you know who you are!!! ... Joonbee, HootBob, 'Ohana, MaeJae, AcadiaHiker, mikenkristipa, ...) but, since that would pretty much be all of you at one time or another over the weekend, I'll just leave it at THANK YOU!!! Wolfwood had a WONDERFUL time and we look forward to many future PA rallies (Yup! We've already agreed that we'll be there!!)

btw, here's a link to a few of the photos that came from that "photo shoot" of the battlefield that several of you asked about ... and which (oops!) diverted the Sat. night campfire gathering







.... _HEY!! _ Can I help it if YOUR sun doesn't even start setting until 9:00???







G'burg Battlefield


----------



## MaeJae

So much good food...
So many wonderful people...
So grateful for having been there!


















Kid Rock. What an awesome sight to have seen all those kids climbing! What fun!













Please use *extreme* caution in viewing the following pictures...

DISCLAIMER:

These pictures have *NOT* been photo-shopped




















A few pix of our outings...

National Aquarium in Baltimore










I was able to help inflate the balloon for the ride!(way cool)









The Hershey Chocolate Factory... YUM!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Great Pictures!

Glad you guys came down to PA and had such a great time. Hopefully one day we will get up to Michigan for a rally.

Happy Camping,

Mike


----------



## navycranes

ALL:

One thing that I was wondering if we could get started is some kind of group either within the Outbackers site or maybe on its own site for us Mid-Atlantic Outbackers to post when they are going on campouts and such.

It would be nice to get to hang out with some of you throughout the year at times other than our annual rally.

Let me know if anyone wants to give this a try.

It was fun seeing you all. I'm glad the kids liked the games.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

I like that idea Rob! Just having a mini rally now and then or just letting everyone know where we'll be if they want to join us! I'll be at Spring Gulch in Lancaster next week. I hear it's full but I'd love to have company!









Michele


----------



## clarkely

Navycranes & Jersey Girl, there is region specific topics under the forum list and casual gatherings
Mid-Atlantic


----------



## navycranes

clarkely said:


> Navycranes & Jersey Girl, there is region specific topics under the forum list and casual gatherings
> Mid-Atlantic


Clark:

That is true. But currently it's not seeing very much activity. My post about going to Little Creek in March is still #2 on the list just to give you an idea of how little it's used. I was hoping a post here might get people posting there









With that said. I am open to ideas for July Campout. I want to go either the weekend of the 18th or 25th. Let me know if anyone has ideas for those dates.


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> All I can say is *WHAT A RALLY!!! WOW!!!!*
> 
> Clarke's demonstration of the *RUNNING* BellyFlopSlide across the shaving cream covered plastic for the kids
> 
> btw, here's a link to a few of the photos that came from that "photo shoot" of the battlefield that several of you asked about ... and which (oops!) diverted the Sat. night campfire gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... _HEY!! _ Can I help it if YOUR sun doesn't even start setting until 9:00???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'burg Battlefield


Glad to hear you made it back OKAY!! It was nice talking to you....and i hope to talk to you more at future Rally's. I wish i would've been able to hang out more.....So many people to little time!!

Do you have a picture of my slide/bounce?? i would love to see it







Post it up for a good laugh


----------



## clarkely

navycranes said:


> Navycranes & Jersey Girl, there is region specific topics under the forum list and casual gatherings
> Mid-Atlantic


Clark:

That is true. But currently it's not seeing very much activity. My post about going to Little Creek in March is still #2 on the list just to give you an idea of how little it's used. I was hoping a post here might get people posting there









With that said. I am open to ideas for July Campout. I want to go either the weekend of the 20th or 27th. Let me know if anyone has ideas for those dates.
[/quote]

I know what you mean!! I posted our schedule in the NE Section.............

I would encourage everyone to post more in their regions, especially their schedules...........and especially after a rally like this, where it is fresh in everyones minds.

I think if more would post in the regional section.......especially their travels..............those sections would probably become more active.

Our remaining schedule Clicky


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> All I can say is *WHAT A RALLY!!! WOW!!!!*
> 
> Clarke's demonstration of the *RUNNING* BellyFlopSlide across the shaving cream covered plastic for the kids
> 
> btw, here's a link to a few of the photos that came from that "photo shoot" of the battlefield that several of you asked about ... and which (oops!) diverted the Sat. night campfire gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... _HEY!! _ Can I help it if YOUR sun doesn't even start setting until 9:00???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'burg Battlefield


Glad to hear you made it back OKAY!! It was nice talking to you....and i hope to talk to you more at future Rally's. I wish i would've been able to hang out more.....So many people to little time!!

Do you have a picture of my slide/bounce?? i would love to see it







Post it up for a good laugh
[/quote]

NO WAY was my camera getting close to that shaving cream!!! She stayed safely tucked away in the camper







but I must say, I would have LOVED that opportunity







Maybe someone else got the shot but - quite frankly - I think it surprised us all!!

I, too, wish we had had more time to sit and chat but you were VERY busy being Rick's Right Hand Man!!! And a very fine job you did, too!! Next time, for sure!


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> All I can say is *WHAT A RALLY!!! WOW!!!!*
> 
> Clarke's demonstration of the *RUNNING* BellyFlopSlide across the shaving cream covered plastic for the kids
> 
> btw, here's a link to a few of the photos that came from that "photo shoot" of the battlefield that several of you asked about ... and which (oops!) diverted the Sat. night campfire gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... _HEY!! _Can I help it if YOUR sun doesn't even start setting until 9:00???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'burg Battlefield


Glad to hear you made it back OKAY!! It was nice talking to you....and i hope to talk to you more at future Rally's. I wish i would've been able to hang out more.....So many people to little time!!

Do you have a picture of my slide/bounce?? i would love to see it







Post it up for a good laugh
[/quote]

NO WAY was my camera getting close to that shaving cream!!! She stayed safely tucked away in the camper







but I must say, I would have LOVED that opportunity







Maybe someone else got the shot but - quite frankly - I think it surprised us all!!

I, too, wish we had had more time to sit and chat but you were VERY busy being Rick's Right Hand Man!!! And a very fine job you did, too!! Next time, for sure!
[/quote]

Clarke - I think Tami may have gotten the shot! I tried, but, only got your legs as you were sliding through!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

navycranes said:


> Navycranes & Jersey Girl, there is region specific topics under the forum list and casual gatherings
> Mid-Atlantic


Clark:

That is true. But currently it's not seeing very much activity. My post about going to Little Creek in March is still #2 on the list just to give you an idea of how little it's used. I was hoping a post here might get people posting there









With that said. I am open to ideas for July Campout. I want to go either the weekend of the 18th or 25th. Let me know if anyone has ideas for those dates.
[/quote]

We're going to be at Old Mill Stream CG in Lancaster Co PA http://www.oldmillstreamcampground.com/ on the 24th - 27th of July 
if anyone wants to join us. Lots of Fun nearby: walk to Dutch Wonderland for the kids, Hearshy Park & Strausberg Railroad 30 min drive
Eric


----------



## bradnjess

Whew!!! Well we just got in a couple of hours ago from the second leg of our trip. We had a great time at the rally and thoroughly enjoyed meeting and talking with so many Outbackers, unfortunately with so many attendees we didn't get to meet everyone. Thank you Rick and Mike, and everyone else involved, for planning such a great rally. Thanks also to Ed and Donna for helping to figure out the best route to the Quarryville Jellystone from Gettysburg.

We made a lot of new friends this weekend and look forward to the next time we can camp with all of you.

Brad


----------



## Joonbee

Well it has been back to the grind for me. But we had a great time, as usual. Wish we could have met everyone, but thats why we repeat these events. A HUGE thank you to all that spent the many hours to make it a success, Rick, Mike, Clark, Rob and all the cooks.

James thoroughly enjoyed his first rally (on the outside), the little attention getter that he is. Was awesome to see and meet the newest navycane (on the outside). Best of luck to you guys, he will be popping balloons in no time.

Loved seeing and meeting all our new and old friends. It will be to long before we share a campfire again.

Wolfwood!! Where do I start. Judy, you and Kathy are the best, no hipe. It is very apparent why you are pinned to the puff with never ending chain of friends and followers. We are just hoping a little of you guys amazing mojo will rub off on us. Your pics were awesome and speaking of pics, I hope you didn't drink to much of Kristen's "orb" koolaid. I know you had some pics you couldn't explain at the end. Looking forward to the day we can add the Wolfwood estate to our list of places visited. Oh and lest I forget the fun the girls had in the wolfwood pen, some more than others. Seeker!! Best of luck with Jenna, she is beautiful.

Maejae. Great pics and we will have to find you a Maejae staff of your own. Between your round trip and those made while you were there, you definately get the trophy for miles logged. What a trooper, you are a hero to many. There is a reason you "do your own thing". We can't keep up!!! it was a pleasure meeting you and Greg. By the way thank him for the great "guy" chat we had, cars, trucks, racing, I'm doing my best Tim Allen man grunt impersonation. Need to add Michigan to our map some day for sure.

The weekend opitimized what outbackers is all about and i look forward to the opportunity to meet you all again and again.

Safe Travels,
Jim, Kristen and sweet baby James


----------



## rdvholtwood

bradnjess said:


> Whew!!! Well we just got in a couple of hours ago from the second leg of our trip. We had a great time at the rally and thoroughly enjoyed meeting and talking with so many Outbackers, unfortunately with so many attendees we didn't get to meet everyone. Thank you Rick and Mike, and everyone else involved, for planning such a great rally. Thanks also to Ed and Donna for helping to figure out the best route to the Quarryville Jellystone from Gettysburg.
> 
> We made a lot of new friends this weekend and look forward to the next time we can camp with all of you.
> 
> Brad


Brad and Jess - I hope your trip to Jellystone in Quarryville was fun. Hope to see you at the next rally again!

Rick


----------



## sydmeg1012

Built my washer game...this set collapses on itself so it's a great plan for RV usage, very little storage space. I still need to carpet them but that will have to wait until after tomorrow, they're going to the Jimmy Buffett concert with us!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...4_1361_9727.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_30035.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_21019.jpg


----------



## kibitzer

I have a picture of that [in]famous slide that Clarke made. How to I post an inline pic in my reply? I do not use a picture hosting site.
= Andrew


----------



## MaeJae

sydmeg1012 said:


> Built my washer game...this set collapses on itself so it's a great plan for RV usage, very little storage space. I still need to carpet them but that will have to wait until after tomorrow, they're going to the Jimmy Buffett concert with us!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...4_1361_9727.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_30035.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_21019.jpg


Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers? 

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers?
> 
> MaeJae


Sound-buffering?

<Was it _REALLY_ itty bitty washers like that that made ALL THAT NOISE???? I could have sworn they were tossing HORSESHOES at Mike's hitch!!!







>


----------



## sydmeg1012

wolfwood said:


> Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers?
> 
> MaeJae


Sound-buffering?

<Was it _REALLY_ itty bitty washers like that that made ALL THAT NOISE???? I could have sworn they were tossing HORSESHOES at Mike's hitch!!!







>
[/quote]

Hopefully that's what the carpet is for! I haven't painted the washers yet, they are 2 1/2" galvanized washers. I'm planning to paint 5 fluorescent orange and the other 5 another bright color that will show up well at 2 AM (sorry Wolfie!) Although I don't think it was the washers making the noise, rather the washerees!


----------



## MaeJae

sydmeg1012 said:


> Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers?
> 
> MaeJae


Sound-buffering?

<Was it _REALLY_ itty bitty washers like that that made ALL THAT NOISE???? I could have sworn they were tossing HORSESHOES at Mike's hitch!!!







>
[/quote]

Hopefully that's what the carpet is for! I haven't painted the washers yet, they are 2 1/2" galvanized washers. I'm planning to paint 5 fluorescent orange and the other 5 another bright color that will show up well at 2 AM (sorry Wolfie!) Although I don't think it was the washers making the noise, rather the washerees!
[/quote]

Noise??? What noise??? I didn't hear anything...

I think a nice fluorescent blue color would go nice with the orange.. it would show up really nice with the flood light


----------



## rdvholtwood

sydmeg1012 said:


> Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers?
> 
> MaeJae


Sound-buffering?

<Was it _REALLY_ itty bitty washers like that that made ALL THAT NOISE???? I could have sworn they were tossing HORSESHOES at Mike's hitch!!!







>
[/quote]

Hopefully that's what the carpet is for! I haven't painted the washers yet, they are 2 1/2" galvanized washers. I'm planning to paint 5 fluorescent orange and the other 5 another bright color that will show up well at 2 AM (sorry Wolfie!) Although I don't think it was the washers making the noise, rather the washerees!
[/quote]

Nice job on the game board!!

This is exactly what happens when a clean-cut All-American guy gets involved with people who throw washers at plywood - he builds one!


----------



## sydmeg1012

rdvholtwood said:


> Very nice work!!! ...what kind of paint did you use for the washers?
> 
> MaeJae


Sound-buffering?

<Was it _REALLY_ itty bitty washers like that that made ALL THAT NOISE???? I could have sworn they were tossing HORSESHOES at Mike's hitch!!!







>
[/quote]

Hopefully that's what the carpet is for! I haven't painted the washers yet, they are 2 1/2" galvanized washers. I'm planning to paint 5 fluorescent orange and the other 5 another bright color that will show up well at 2 AM (sorry Wolfie!) Although I don't think it was the washers making the noise, rather the washerees!
[/quote]

Nice job on the game board!!

This is exactly what happens when a clean-cut All-American guy gets involved with people who throw washers at plywood - he builds one!








[/quote]

I have come to the dark side!


----------



## mikenkristipa

This makes you the washer tournament director at the next Rally.


----------



## sydmeg1012

mikenkristipa said:


> This makes you the washer tournament director at the next Rally.


We'll need to book an extra site just for the bracket board.


----------



## clarkely

I have finally gotten around to up-loading some pictures


----------



## wolfwood

GREAT photos, Clarke!!! Only problem is that one of you looks like it was a smooth sail down the tarp - - - your 1' *BOUNCE* just doesn't show up!!!

Oh well







Outbackers have _*GREAT*_ imaginations!!


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> GREAT photos, Clarke!!! Only problem is that one of you looks like it was a smooth sail down the tarp - - - your 1' *BOUNCE* just doesn't show up!!!
> 
> Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbackers have _*GREAT*_ imaginations!!


I would bet if anyone happened to get that Photo...it would've been posted.......... Unfortunately they would need a fast shutter to capture me actually going airborn off of the bounce..............and then a steady hand through the tremors


----------



## wolfwood

Or perhaps they're just saving it for ....future ....uh.....reference


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Or perhaps they're just saving it for ....future ....uh.....reference


Must be a New England Thing


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Is it just me, or does Clarke look like he had more fun than the kids on that slide?????


----------



## rdvholtwood

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Is it just me, or does Clarke look like he had more fun than the kids on that slide?????


I am sure we will repeat at our next rally - and then you can get to see it first hand!!


----------



## clarkely

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Is it just me, or does Clarke look like he had more fun than the kids on that slide?????










I think the kids had just a little more fun.....................not much..................but a little .....I think............


----------

